# Steam Summer Sale 2014 (6/19 to 6/30)



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2014)

The Steam Summer Sale kicks off in about 4 hours from now! It seems like a good idea to have a thread to discuss the games you hope will be on sale, your purchases, and especially good deals that may fly under the radar. This'll (hopefully) be Steam central for the next 2-ish weeks. 

Discuss, be merry, and cry about your empty wallets. IT'S SUMMER SALE TIME.

As usual, there are certain ways to go about Steam sales to make sure you get the most bang for your buck. Here a few that should help tremendously.

1. *Try to stray from buying newer releases *(less than a year old) unless it's at least 50% off and you really, really want it. There are Steam sales all throughout the year, and chances are that game you want will be significantly cheaper during the next sale.

2. *Never buy a game unless it's a Daily Deal or a Flash Sale.* You may be tempted to buy that game, but just wait it out. It may appear as a Daily Deal or in a Flash Sale later on in the sale. Even if it doesn't, most discounted games stay discounted. Also, all of the Daily Deals are repeated during the last few days of the sale, which means that if you missed a day you're still safe. 

3. *Always buy a gift copy of the game.* Yeah, you made that awesome purchase, but now a week later you're thinking "Jeez, why'd I buy that game? Now it's stuck in my Library." If you buy a gift copy, though, you're still able to trade it and barter it because it stays in your Inventory. When the sale is over and you're satisfied with your purchase, you can just redeem it to add it to your Library!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a 51 item long wishlist, hope to give the fucker a dent this summer sale. But I'll end up buying something that's not in the list, as always.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm also gonna add in some general dos and don'ts for Steam sales, in case some of our members are new to Steam. 

What is in your wishlist, exactly?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 19, 2014)

Hopefully RE4 will get a proper discount.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 19, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> 3. *Always buy a gift copy of the game.* Yeah, you made that awesome purchase, but now a week later you're thinking "Jeez, why'd I buy that game? Now it's stuck in my Library." If you buy a gift copy, though, you're still able to trade it and barter it because it stays in your Inventory. When the sale is over and you're satisfied with your purchase, you can just redeem it to add it to your Library!



My mind is blown. I'm a steam sale veteran and this never occurred to me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> What is in your wishlist, exactly?



Plenty of old games I played back in the day but never actually bought. Some new ones that I also played and haven't bought because fuck full price. And a bunch of even older shit that I completely forgot they even existed which I'm just waiting for a basic discount since they're cheap as shit anyways.



Naruto said:


> My mind is blown. I'm a steam sale veteran and this never occurred to me.



I don't do this because whatever purchase I make is of games I know I'll play or that I'll like in some way. I never buy games blindly anymore. I'm a viking on buying shit on whims though.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 19, 2014)

30 mins to go


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2014)

*The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now.*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2014)

I literally can't do anything.

GABEN. 

FUCKING HELL.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2014)

The selection today is kinda crappy anyway. Aside from Don't Starve, the only other thing that interests me is pre-ordering Dead Rising 3 for $37.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 19, 2014)

nothing for me today

that 20% base discount on RE4 doesn't fill me with any confidence either for a higher discount


----------



## Mako (Jun 19, 2014)

Meh. Nothing that really catches my attention so far.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm ok with nothing today since I have no money till tomorrow

I'm excited :33


----------



## Slice (Jun 19, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> 3. *Always buy a gift copy of the game.* Yeah, you made that awesome purchase, but now a week later you're thinking "Jeez, why'd I buy that game? Now it's stuck in my Library." If you buy a gift copy, though, you're still able to trade it and barter it because it stays in your Inventory. When the sale is over and you're satisfied with your purchase, you can just redeem it to add it to your Library!



Mind=Blown

I never thought about this.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2014)

also this sums up the Steam sale


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (Jun 19, 2014)

Team Pink here


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 19, 2014)

i got witcher 2 np


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2014)

It seems the gift copy idea is new to some people. I'm glad I included it.


----------



## Slice (Jun 19, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Team Pink here



Me too.

I have no idea what it means but we are in the lead!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2014)

Who team red here? Let's show Gabe we're the biggest steam tools in existence.



Death-kun said:


> It seems the gift copy idea is new to some people. I'm glad I included it.



Treading new ground with that. Can't say I saw Naruto being so surprised with it.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2014)

#teampink


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 19, 2014)

So far I already own some of the better games on sale save for DmC which I have the console version of. Hoping I can stay strong and i don't spend as much as I did last year ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2014)

I like to search for hidden sales instead of just checking pages that track that shit but Farcry: Blood Dragon is at 75%. Still gonna wait for dailies.

Anyone wanna trade Summer Card 4? I have another 4, 5 and 8.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2014)

So apparently, at the end of each day, whichever team has the most points wins. And if you contributed at least 1 point that day and your team won you're part of a selection where 30 members from that team get 3 games from their wishlists for free.


----------



## Island (Jun 19, 2014)

Every game on my wishlist is on sale. Halp.


----------



## Mako (Jun 19, 2014)

Team Blue. But it's a shame that I don't even have enough trading cards to craft one badge.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2014)

Mako said:


> Team Blue. But it's a shame that I don't even have enough trading cards to craft one badge.



Word                 .


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> So apparently, at the end of each day, whichever team has the most points wins. And if you contributed at least 1 point that day and your team won you're part of a selection where 30 members from that team get 3 games from their wishlists for free.



Woah....

I think I should put together a wishlist.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]og9qvicsmCQ[/YOUTUBE]

And so it begins.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2014)

Just in case anyone doesn't know about this.



This site shows all the deals currently going on at Steam (as well as GOG, Green Man Gaming, etc). 

If you're gonna get anything, make sure a site like GMG isn't offering it cheaper. :3


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2014)

I check cheapshark all the time anyway, sale or not.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2014)

On the hunt for RPG's.

And maybe this year I'll get Recettear.

It's eluded me so many times, either because I wasn't there or I was broke.

Not this time.

I will be a shopkeeper, so help me.



Zaru said:


> I check cheapshark all the time anyway, sale or not.



It's a good way of doing things. :3


----------



## Hunter (Jun 19, 2014)

Made a $1 selling cards. G'damn I love Summer Sales.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2014)

Hunter said:


> Made a $1 selling cards. G'damn I love Summer Sales.



Doing the same.

They're going fast.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 19, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Doing the same.
> 
> They're going fast.



Very. I'm tempted to pick up Far Cry 3 but I'll wait for the flash sale.


----------



## Slice (Jun 19, 2014)

^ Flash sales are the same price as daily deals. Might just as well get it now.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2014)

Slice said:


> ^ Flash sales are the same price as daily deals. Might just as well get it now.



Nooooot always. Flash sales tend to have the best deals.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2014)

1 minute until the next flash sales.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 19, 2014)

What's this team thing?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> What's this team thing?



Not entirely clear on it. 

From what I understand, you have a chance of winning 3 games off your wish list.

Not sure how.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2014)

Just bought The Last Remnant with cards. 



> Every day, each Steam user is randomly assigned to one of five colourful teams when they either craft a badge or elect to join a team. Each team gathers points by (go on, guess) crafting badges. Ideally, you want to craft the Summer Adventure badge from the 10 Steam Summer Sale trading cards. That not only earns team points, but also gets you some of the usual stuff like backgrounds and emotes.
> 
> Why do you care about earning team points anyway? Because if you end up on the super duper winning team at the end of the day, you have a small chance of getting free games. 30 people from each winning team, each day, get to choose three titles from their wishlist. Huzzah. Just try not to think about how much that may have cost you in trading card costs.



Here's specifics on it.

More or less a lottery.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2014)

Triple post. 

Blue team get. Just had to click the "Summer Adventure" thing on the front page.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2014)

Blue team is best team.

Even though we're randomly assigned.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 19, 2014)

Purple Team.


----------



## Island (Jun 19, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Blue team is best team.


This.

Bought Don't Starve, Going Home, and AI War: Fleet Command. Tried the first one, but I can't quite get the hand of it. I'll go back to it after I try Going Home.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2014)

I am kind of tempted to buy Marlow Briggs.
Dat price.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I am kind of tempted to buy Marlow Briggs.
> Dat price.



Yes            .


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 19, 2014)

Team Purple in the lead.

Scored 8 points.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2014)

I wish South Park would get more than a 33% discount.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

So far I've just gotten Hotline Miami and Torchlight II.

Holding off on some of my others since the sale on them runs until the 30th.

Also, Purple Team get. 

Most of the best deals are things I already have though. 

It's a shame I know there's only like a 1/100000000000000000000000 chance of being one of the 30 to win some of the games in my wishlist, but I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2014)

Just for clarification, does one have to score at least 1 point for your winning team in order to be selected for 3 free games? Or do you just have to be on the winning team?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 20, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Just for clarification, does one have to score at least 1 point for your winning team in order to be selected for 3 free games? Or do you just have to be on the winning team?



"30 members of that team who *contributed points* that day"

So you at least would need 1 point.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2014)

Alright, cool.

I've earned 1 point for blue team.

Let's see what happens.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 20, 2014)

Gotta love Steam though.

They know how to hussle people right. So much money made out of this Steam Trading Cards and badges.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 20, 2014)

edit: this is helpful too:


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

Purple team get!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2014)

I earned that 1 point for nothing, Purple Team is gonna win.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

Earning points is easy as shit though.

I have a Torchlight II badge I'm waiting to finish for the next day so I get a point.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2014)

The point was still for nothing.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

Not sure if should get Monaco.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 20, 2014)

Dammit I already have all the games that are the best deals. I shoulda waited to buy Super Meat Boy so I coulda saved a bit of cash. Gonna wait and see what the next deals are but yup ...

Go Green Go!


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm tempted to pick up the Winter Voices complete pack.  Already 75% off so doubt it'll get much lower.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 20, 2014)

Too many Steam sales for my wallet. I don't know what I want.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2014)

Just saying, red is by far the best color in the spectrum of visible light.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

How the hell do they expect you to get through all two weeks?!  I've already spent seven of the 30 dollars I have to blow and I have a mind on what to spend the rest on.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

>Team Purple with that 80k point lead


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2014)

Team Purple is full of liars and thieves.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 20, 2014)

Best Team huh Krory.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

Considering we won, yes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2014)

Krory sucked Gabe's dick to win confirmed.

I hope it was worth it. Did he promise you Half Life 3? He's just using you like a hat, you tool.


----------



## Slice (Jun 20, 2014)

Bought both Amnesia games, was thinking about them during the last sale and decided to go for it this time.


----------



## Mako (Jun 20, 2014)

Blue Team is the best team.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2014)

Just bought Enslaved, Game Dev Tycoon, Marlow Briggs, CoJ Gunslinger and Walking Dead Season 2 for a mere 25€.

I'm looking out for a good price on Metro Last Light, 5€ is where I'll buy.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 20, 2014)

Krory I got a lot of dupes for the summer badge, 

Lets trade.


----------



## Slice (Jun 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I'm looking out for a good price on Metro Last Light, 5? is where I'll buy.



They announced a version with improved graphics a few weeks back that is coming soon. Of course it won't be as cheap but if you can wait another year or so it could be worth it.

Both Metro are quite fun but rather short - iirc both can be beat in unter 9 hours.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2014)

Slice said:


> They announced a version with improved graphics a few weeks back that is coming soon. Of course it won't be as cheap but if you can wait another year or so it could be worth it.
> 
> Both Metro are quite fun but rather short - iirc both can be beat in unter 9 hours.



Finished 2033 ages ago. Somehow I was under the impression that the Redux version doesn't improve Last Light on PC, but it seems it's actually going to be an overall improved version. I'll wait, then.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

Last Light > 2033 by a mile

Also I wanted Enslaved but I heard the PC port and optimization were like Darksiders II level bad.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

I should be able to net like 3 bucks for my cards.  I have like 6 or 7.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2014)

krory said:


> Last Light > 2033 by a mile
> 
> Also I wanted Enslaved but I heard the PC port and optimization were like Darksiders II level bad.



Darksiders 2 played fine on my PREVIOUS PC
So that's not really deterring me


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

Lucky you. I have poor luck with games.  Nvidia or AMD?

That's why I'm afraid to go near games like Enslaved even though I truly loved it, it was an absolutely awesome game. I'd hate to spend the money on it, even five bucks, and have it be completely unplayable, y'know? The Witcher 2 is pretty close to that but I only dropped three dollars on that.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 20, 2014)

krory said:


> I should be able to net like 3 bucks for my cards.  I have like 6 or 7.



I need 1, 2 and 10. 

I can trade off 9, 6, 5, and 3


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

Anyone have thoughts on Shadowrun Returns? If that hits up in the next Flash Sale, I might get it at 3.75.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm tempted to get State of Decay.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah, my brother and I are circling around that.

I played the shit out of that on the console.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2014)

Good that the FPS won the last voting. Got Call of Juarez: Gunslinger, best western game of late.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

If I didn't have Don't Starve already, I'd get that - it was cool and there's a multiplayer/co-op patch/DLC coming out.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 20, 2014)

SMh Steam is acting all funny.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 20, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Good that the FPS won the last voting. Got Call of Juarez: Gunslinger, best western game of late.



I heard good things but I am gonna get the demo and see if I like it myself. ^^;


----------



## Island (Jun 20, 2014)

Bought Marlow Briggs.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> In Marlow Briggs and the Mask of Death, you play as Marlow Briggs, a black tribal Aztec Jedi warrior accompanied by Aku Aku who makes an amazing Darksiders and God of War impersonation. You fight the Asian menace to rescue your Hispanic girlfriend.



99 cents for this? Yes pls.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 20, 2014)

Scored 10 points.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 20, 2014)

*Bought:* (Today)
Marlow Briggs and the Mask of Death
Call of Juarez Gunslinger
State of Decay (+ DLCs)
Rage

Yesterday I bought DMC4 and Half Life Complete Edtion.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

Gunslinger (Call of Juarez) doesn't have any bullshit vehicle crap, does it?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 20, 2014)

Let's see what other games are gonna go on sale.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 20, 2014)

krory said:


> Gunslinger (Call of Juarez) doesn't have any bullshit vehicle crap, does it?



Nope. Just good ol' fashion shooting and western gun duels.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

So I got that last flash sale and just picked up Shadowrun Returns.

Got like 8 or 9 bucks left in my Steam Wallet and another 12 bucks or so to spend elsewise. And maybe some more depending on how the next two days go.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

So far I've gotten:

Shadowrun Returns
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger
ORION: Dino Horde
Hotline Miami
Torchlight II


----------



## Mako (Jun 20, 2014)

krory said:


> So far I've gotten:
> 
> Shadowrun Returns
> Call of Juarez: Gunslinger
> ...



Oh man, I loved Torchlight II.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

I really wanted to get Van Helsing II since the first one was quite awesome, but settled for Torchlight II. Besides, has mods and all.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2014)

Getting "Papers, Please". On sale for 3 bucks. Best friend adores this game and I've been meaning to try it out for a while ever since Yahtzee reviewed it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

>Trusting Yahtzee


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2014)

krory said:


> >Trusting Yahtzee



Heh, yeah, for the past couple years, it's gotten to the point where I don't take his reviews as actual reviews anymore and I mostly just tune in for the comedy aspect. That said, when he ends up actually _liking_ something, 9 times out of 10 it's at least worth a looksee. Plus, I watched my friend play it for half an hour and liked what I saw.

Still wasn't gonna pay $10 for it, but 3 seems about up my alley.


----------



## Griever (Jun 21, 2014)

I only got three so far:

The Darkness II (Finally, it's been on my wishlist forever) 
Mitsurugi Kamui Hikae 
E.Y.E: Divine Cybermancy 

I'm wanting to see if any of the DMC titles go any lower. Wanted 3, but heard it was a terrible port. 

Also: Blue team.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2014)

I've also got my eye on Sonic CD and Dark Souls.

Sonic CD I'll get tomorrow, but I'm waiting until the end of the sale to go for Dark Souls, in the hopes that the price goes even lower.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2014)

Still nothing interests me.


----------



## Griever (Jun 21, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Still nothing interests me.



Yeah, alot of the games i want have only been 20-25% off so far


----------



## ShadowStep (Jun 21, 2014)

So far I got Hotline Miami, Divinity: Original Sin, Skyrim Legendary Edition, and Bioshock Triple Pack.

Before it all started, I got indie game the movie bundle and Just Cause 2- they were on sale of course. Thank you !


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 21, 2014)

krory said:


> So far I've gotten:
> 
> Shadowrun Returns
> Call of Juarez: Gunslinger
> ...



why **


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 21, 2014)

Griever said:


> I only got three so far:
> 
> The Darkness II (Finally, it's been on my wishlist forever)
> Mitsurugi Kamui Hikae
> ...



I would get DMC3 on PS3, tbh.

DMC4 works well but for some reason Directx10 is failing.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 21, 2014)

I got witcher 1 and 2.

Loaded up witcher 1. Not really liking the  controls, first real computer rpg and definitely controls weird as fuck and not a fan.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2014)

Kinda tempted to re-buy AC4: Black Flag on PC. Only played it on PS3.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 21, 2014)

I bought Naruto UNS3, Splinter Cell Blacklist even though it wasn't on flash sale, just felt like shooting things in stealth mode at the moment... so I didn't want to wait whether or not that it would get a better sale, and I also  just bought Payday 2. 

Right now, Arkham Origins is next on the list, just hoping its gonna get a flash sale...I can wait until the last day for this game though since I'm busy with others.

I don't know if its just me but summer sale feels like it has gotten worse over the years....Because with this one I really don't feel like Steam wants my money. Like only 50% for AC black flag? its fucking on flash and that game is old now.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2014)

I think it's moreso that with the passing years, we've gotten so use to the idea of Steam sales that some are now expecting everything to be 10 dollars.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2014)

Already wanting more than 50% off for a AAA game that came out 9 months ago 
I like sales but come on, don't act so entitled. AC games end up dirt cheap sooner or later anyway.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 21, 2014)

Only thing I got was Metal Slug because I only have a few bucks left in the Steam Wallet.


----------



## ShadowStep (Jun 21, 2014)

Goova said:


> I got witcher 1 and 2.
> 
> Loaded up witcher 1.Not really liking the  controls,first real computer rpg and definitely controls weird as fuck and not a fan.



You'll get used to the controls after a while. What's more important is that you enjoy the story, the decision making and the consequences, and of course dice poker


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm tempted to nab Skyrim: Legendary Edition but I'm not sure if I should wait to see if the price goes any lower. I'll probably just wait for now but I may also wanna check out Grid 2. I need more racing games on mah PC than Sonic Racing Transformed even though I do re?lly like that one.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2014)

Skyrim Legendary Edition will definitely go lower. Just wait for it to end up on a Daily Deal or Flash Sale.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 21, 2014)

So I just found out about the sales 

nooooooo there goes my money


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 21, 2014)

Of course casual - simulation won over fighting games


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 21, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Of course casual - simulation won over fighting games



I guess the bright side of this that I am gonna save some bucks now. 

I'm still mad. I was gonna get all three except BB. 

Bought  Metal Slug 3 and Mitsurugi Kamui.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 21, 2014)

There's still chance they're going to be daily/flash deals down the line.


----------



## Rios (Jun 21, 2014)

Such a booooooooring list.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 21, 2014)

Ah Damn! Gonna grab Skyrim Legendary Edition now that its 66% off. Glad i waited. Also grabbing DuckTales Remastered. Only got ?10 left to spare on the sale after that.


----------



## ShadowStep (Jun 21, 2014)

Should've waited a little longer for Skyrim...10 dollars wasted xD


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2014)

Man, lossa good shit today.

Got my eye on Terraria, Stanley Parable and Ducktales.
-------
 EDIT*
Actually, scratch Duck. I want that for mah WiiU, so that one'll have to wait.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 21, 2014)

On second thought i can wait for Ducktales to be on sale again. Gotta make sure to save my money for even better deals.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 21, 2014)

So from the sale I got last night:

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger
The Witcher 1
The Witcher 2
Game of Thrones
Pac-Man Championship Edition DX
AC Liberation
Bully Scholarship Edition
Morrowind

Pac-Man is pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 21, 2014)

^

Thanks, I will probably buy Pac-Man as well while I am at it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> ^
> 
> Thanks, I will probably buy Pac-Man as well while I am at it.



Wait for flashes or dailies. Or the last day, that's what I'm doing.

My team won but I didn't get the free games, shit.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2014)

The odds of getting anything are pretty damn low anyway.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 21, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wait for flashes or dailies. Or the last day, that's what I'm doing.
> 
> My team won but I didn't get the free games, shit.



I don't think it can get lowered than 3 dollars.

And it's 3 dollars.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2014)

I haven't bought anything from this sale yet. Disappointing. 

If Comedy-Platformer wins the next Community Vote I'll be sure to buy Psychonauts for $2. 



Zaru said:


> The odds of getting anything are pretty damn low anyway.



Indeed. But everyone has a chance. Somewhere out there there's 30 people every day losing their shit because they won free stuff.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 22, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I haven't bought anything from this sale yet. Disappointing.
> 
> If Comedy-Platformer wins the next Community Vote I'll be sure to buy Psychonauts for $2.



Same. I've heard so many great things about it, but held off because the aesthetic makes my eyes sad. However, everyone I talk to on the internet says the writing is fantastic, and if the internet, the home where cynicism and pedantry goes to fester and grow - can collectively agree that something is good... well, I guess it's time I got over myself and gave it a shot.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

I been had it from the Humble Bundle. Barely played it though.

I should jump in.


----------



## Slice (Jun 22, 2014)

Just saw there finally is a Mac version of Antichamber. This game has been featured in every sale ever so i guess it will be available this time too.




Goova said:


> I got witcher 1 and 2.
> 
> Loaded up witcher 1. Not really liking the  controls, first real computer rpg and definitely controls weird as fuck and not a fan.



First one is alright but the second is quality.
Both have great story though.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

Epic - Fantasy won, now I can buy FF7 and FF8.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

I hope Horror - Atmospheric wins so I can get Metro Last Light and Betrayer. 

Getting Last Light cheaper would make Redux cheaper once it comes out and I got 2033 for free.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 22, 2014)

Who hasn't got Skyrim yet? I got a base version (not legendary) in my inventory ready to gift.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

Half Life Collection
Devil May Cry 4
Marlow Briggs 
Call of Juarez: Gunslinder
State of Decay (+DLC)
Rage
Metal Slug 3
Mitsurugi Kamui Hikae
Pacman Championship DX
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII

Feel like Christimas all over agian.


----------



## Rios (Jun 22, 2014)

Who plays Final Fantasy anyway.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 22, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> Who hasn't got Skyrim yet? I got a base version (not legendary) in my inventory ready to gift.



For free? I would like it!


----------



## Alicia (Jun 22, 2014)

sorry, already gave it to someone else


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 22, 2014)

Got PacMan.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

I will murder anyone that doesn't vote for the Flash Sale that gives me Slender and Betrayed.

I am not even fucking joking right now.

Do it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

I mean, come on, who is voting for this shit? FFVII isn't even worth it for four bucks.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

krory said:


> I will murder anyone that doesn't vote for the Flash Sale that gives me Slender and Betrayed.
> 
> I am not even fucking joking right now.
> 
> Do it.



I agree with this notion. 

I been wanting Betrayed for a while.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you, Kaitou.

That game looks damn beautiful, and it just added Trading Cards last month. For four bucks? Between that and Slender for another 2.50 and Metro LL Complete for another six-something?

Come on, man, fuck your Jade Empire and Baldur's Gate 2. Be fucking classy, support some fucking horror games, people.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

13 Dollars for all those games is a deal.

Betrayer, Slender and Metro.

I already have Lone Survivor.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

Same, got it as a Steam gift from a friend.


----------



## Mako (Jun 22, 2014)

Did Arkham Origins go on sale for CC yesterday? I voted for it, but I wasn't able to get on afterwards


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

Mako said:


> Did Arkham Origins go on sale for CC yesterday? I voted for it, but I wasn't able to get on afterwards



It did.

It was $7.50 too. >_<


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 22, 2014)

krory got his wish


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2014)

Horror-Atmospheric won the community vote.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

>MFW I got Arkham Origins for five bucks before. 

Yaaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm waiting for the "Everything" edition. Sick of buying games with lots of DLC not included.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 22, 2014)

Mako said:


> Did Arkham Origins go on sale for CC yesterday? I voted for it, but I wasn't able to get on afterwards



It's all gonna come back on the last day so don't worry.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

You must not buy many games.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2014)

>South Park still only 33% off

Go choke on a dick, Ubisoft.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2014)

Gonna grab Metal Gear Rising and Borderlands 2 for myself, though.


----------



## Rios (Jun 22, 2014)

Is Natural Selection 2 good?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 22, 2014)

Eyeing Battleblock Theatre for no reason other than Stamper's in it.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2014)

Battleblock Theatre is something best played with friends, I guess. At least I've only played it with others, no idea what it's like alone.


----------



## Mako (Jun 22, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> It did.
> 
> It was $7.50 too. >_<





Seraphiel said:


> It's all gonna come back on the last day so don't worry.



Alright thank you!


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 22, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Battleblock Theatre is something best played with friends, I guess. At least I've only played it with others, no idea what it's like alone.



Played it mostly alone, thought it was fine.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

>South Park sucks.

I expected better. ]=<


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2014)

Picked up the Sleeping Dogs DLC, Metal Gear Rising, and Kingdoms of Amalur.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2014)

How's Amalur, anyway?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

I was wondering if I should pick that up as well. I got for free on PS3 but you know...PC Master Race. 

I should try it on my PS3 for a bit then and see if I like it.

As for my new purchases:

Slender
Betrayer
Metro Last Light


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

I only bought Last Light so I can get Redux cheaper when it comes out. Still going to play it though.

Would be sweet if a Redux deal comes over the 50% deal too.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 22, 2014)

Zaru said:


> How's Amalur, anyway?


its pretty good i must say


"played using the Blockbuster of Hoes and Wines years ago"

i'll buy tomorrow, now PLEASE GOD DAMMIT, VOTE FOR DARKSIDERS II

THE GOD OF DEATH NEEDS LOVE!


----------



## Slice (Jun 22, 2014)

Gaben making me spend money on things i have never heard of before.
Bought Lone Survivor because this is really looking like 2D Silent Hill. 

Day three already 5 games bought (will be at least 6 as soon as Antichamber is on sale). When will i ever play all that shit?


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 22, 2014)

i still have legend of grimrock from least year, and i didn't played that shit yet along with CiV 5


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

Gonna see if I like Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning. 



Might be the last game I buy as well. 

This might be a lie tho.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

Darksiders II sounds kinda wary to me because that's another one of those games where the PC version is supposedly shit for optimization and AMD users get fucked (IE, me).

Kingdoms of Amalur was pretty classy, my bro and I played it a lot on 360. I have it on Steam though, maybe get the DLC...


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

I already got Slender, I might get Contagion and Betrayer and that'll leave me like six bucks. Though Metro is tempting instead of Contagion. 

I might have more money later on for the sale and I'd really like to get Dark Souls.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

Contagion looks good too. 

INB4 I spend nearly 100 dollars on sales.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

Gonna buy Amalur with all DLCs sometime later today.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

My brother got it and it's pretty cool but it's one of those games y'gotta really play with someone else to enjoy like L4D and Killing Floor and shit. So might get it to play with him.

Nosgoth is pretty sweet even though I suck at it.

I have Amalur but not the DLC and I got Sleeping Dogs and its DLC.  Guh... then I'd also like to get some of the outfits for Tomb Raider. This is bollocks, y dey gotta do dis?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

I loved Sleeping Dogs on PS3 so maybe I can get it on the Master Race. 

I also want to get Resident Evil Revelations but off MMOGA.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2014)

**People buying Wasteland 2 on Steam**

**People saying that Wasteland 2 costing 30 bucks is cheap**

Kikestarter is a scam, they said.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 22, 2014)

lol of course


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 22, 2014)

is tomb raider a good buy if your computer cant run it at max/decent settings


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

Considering what the reward is, anyone who didn't expect the game to be rigged is an idiot. 

@Genome - I play it on medium settings and my brother goes low and it's still great, so go for it. Then again everyone knows I pimp the new Tomb Raider to hell.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2014)

Holy shit, The Betrayer is already at 80%, the game barely came out of Early Access.

...

I'll buy it in another sale. No rush.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 22, 2014)

krory said:


> Considering what the reward is, anyone who didn't expect the game to be rigged is an idiot.
> 
> @Genome - I play it on medium settings and my brother goes low and it's still great, so go for it. Then again everyone knows I pimp the new Tomb Raider to hell.



works for me


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> lol of course



Lmao I knew something was up tbh.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

Guh... got eleven bucks left and still torn between Metro: Last Light, Contagion, and Outlast.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

Just get it Krory, all great games man. 

Also, I hope 2D - Retro wins. I want 30 Half Minute Hero and I already have everything on Fantasy Hack and Slash.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

The problem is I don't have enough to get all three. 

Metro is almost 7
Outlast is 5
Contagion is 5


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2014)

And this is the last sale that Valve will ever make! Whatever will you do from now on!

Just choose and then buy the rest later, dude. It's not exactly an emergency.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

Tbh I am stopping until the Winter sales tbh.

I already got enough games to hold me for a while.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

Or I could die before the Winter sale, or I can never have money again and become homeless having never purchased one of those games.

_What then?_


----------



## Mako (Jun 22, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> I loved Sleeping Dogs on PS3 so maybe I can get it on the Master Race.
> 
> I also want to get Resident Evil Revelations but off MMOGA.



I loved Sleeping Dogs on console so I bought it on PC. But when I played the first mission, it bugs out and Naz doesn't move or disappears.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 22, 2014)

Bought 6 games. Still under 20$. Feels good man. Feels good. And I was supposed to be saving this money to buy an X1 too.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

The last game I will buy is Half Minute Hero, tbh.

I already have the will not to buy anything for the rest of the sale, even if I like it. It can wait for December.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

Well, there goes my dollar. Will save it for something else.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 22, 2014)

I just brought Spelunky and Skyrim: Dragonborn. There isn't much left on steam that i really want to buy. :sigh


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

Everyone vote for the pack with Nether in it or I will eat your families.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

By the end of the sale I'm definitely going to have to pick up Payday and Marlow Briggs.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

krory said:


> Everyone vote for the pack with Nether in it or I will eat your families.



I voted it for it but not because of Nether but Deus Ex and Fallout NV.

Good enough? 



krory said:


> By the end of the sale I'm definitely going to have to pick up Payday and Marlow Briggs.



Marlow Briggs is overdue, mate. Get it!!!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

I think I should start looking for better deals outside of Steam too.

I remember I got New Vegas for 1 dollar. GameFly


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 22, 2014)

If a game is on general special for the duration of summer sale, is there a chance that it may be cheaper on the last day or do those games' prices remain unchanged?


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> If a game is on general special for the duration of summer sale, is there a chance that it may be cheaper on the last day or do those games' prices remain unchanged?



Yes - this has happened to many games in the Flash Sales. That's why I held off on Betrayer - it was only 50% off at $10 but it was on the last Flash Sale so I got it for $4 at 80% off instead.

That's also why I'm holding off on Marlow Briggs and Pay Day, because I at least have until the 30th to get those so I can drop that two-something on another game. 

@Kaitou - Good enough. I already got Deus Ex Director's Cut and I have Dead Island. May or may not get New Vegas.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

I am going to wait for the DLC (or Ultimate Edition, whatever is cheaper) for NV and Deus EX. Maybe Fallout 3 as well.

All games I played on consoles. Loved them


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2014)

If they don't get cheaper then whatever. Winter sale it is. Got enough to hold me off.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 23, 2014)

Metal Gear Rising 50% off.

Yay or nay?


----------



## Island (Jun 23, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> I am going to wait for the DLC (or Ultimate Edition, whatever is cheaper) for NV and Deus EX. *Maybe Fallout 3 as well.*
> 
> All games I played on consoles. Loved them


Don't buy Fallout 3 for the PC. It's not optimized for anything beyond Vista, which means you're bound to run into a bunch of problems, including the game not even starting without downloading some random crap.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 23, 2014)

What exactly did they add in the directors cut version of Deus Ex: HR? I already have the original version but am curious as to what they added and if its worth double dipping?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> What exactly did they add in the directors cut version of Deus Ex: HR? I already have the original version but am curious as to what they added and if its worth double dipping?


They merged the main game with the DLC expansion, "fixed" bossfights and added a fuckload of bugs. Check the forums, if it's still in the state it was a few months back, *avoid*

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2014)

NewGame+ mode, updated boss fights (not sure if there's any real improvement, but just listing here), some fan content (dev commentary and such) and all DLC included

Edit: Bugs too? Well fuck me sideways


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 23, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Revengeance? I took it in a heartbeat  amazingly ridicoulus game
> 
> //HbS



Alright. I'll give it a shot! Thanks!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> NewGame+ mode, updated boss fights (not sure if there's any real improvement, but just listing here), some fan content (dev commentary and such) and all DLC included
> 
> Edit: Bugs too? Well fuck me sideways



Pretty informative review. A friend of mine, a Deus Ex maniac, ran into bugs that either prevented him from progressing or simply kept crashing the game. From what I know, it's better to play the original and buy Missing Link separately, and just find out when Missing Link happens and pause the main game and play through ML.

//HbS


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 23, 2014)

Ah i see, though the Dev Commentary intrigues me. Gonna skip this one for now then until i see some significant progress made in the bug fixing front. Thanks guys, gonna keep sitting here and waiting till a game i don't have is on sale again.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2014)

The game has been out for so long, do you really think they'll fix any bugs now that haven't been fixed already?


Lortastic said:


> Alright. I'll give it a shot! Thanks!


MG:R was great fun on the PS3, I'm tempted to double-dip to play through it again on PC sometime.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> MGS:R was great fun on the PS3, I'm tempted to double-dip to play through it again on PC sometime.


It's a good, solid port. Textures are lacking (console quality), but Revengeance isn't about textures, is it?

//HbS


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 23, 2014)

Its gonna take 4 days to finish downloading Skyrim for me here with equally shitty internet. Really wish my folks would invest in a faster service, thats why i hate visiting them.

On the topic of revengeance though i played about an hour of it on my ps3 before it died on me and that was one of the most fun hours i've had in a while. It's *STUPID*ly amazing. Not sharknado levels but still pretty nuts.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 23, 2014)

Only thing I picked up so far is MK: Komplete Edition, only 5$ couldn't go wrong.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 23, 2014)

lol. I suck at Metal Slug :'(


----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2014)

Island said:


> Don't buy Fallout 3 for the PC. It's not optimized for anything beyond Vista, which means you're bound to run into a bunch of problems, including the game not even starting without downloading some random crap.



Ugh, stop.

Not saying the game doesn't have issues but there is no platform more enjoyable than PC when it comes to Fallout. The extent to which you can mod it more than makes up for any of these problems (which if your PC is at all decent, should be fixable).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2014)

Metal Gear Rising : Revengeance
Defy Gravity 	
Kane and Lynch: Dead Men Retail (Amazon)
Shadowrun Returns Deluxe 		
Call of Juarez Gunslinger 
Deadly Premonition: The Director's Cut (Allegro)
BloodRayne 2 (GOG)

And just before the Sale Time I got Transistor, Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines, The Cat Lady, Doorways and Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate.

My wallet is bleeding 

//HbS


----------



## Muk (Jun 23, 2014)

i'd love some new game+ for deus ex, but i am not going through more bugs. if they'd add the director's cut as a dlc i might consider it


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 23, 2014)

Yay someone bought my team change thing for $4. :33


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 23, 2014)

And I got gifted Ys: The Oath in Felghana! 

Today is a good day~


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 23, 2014)

Island said:


> Don't buy Fallout 3 for the PC. It's not optimized for anything beyond Vista, which means you're bound to run into a bunch of problems, including the game not even starting without downloading some random crap.



What in the 8 fucks?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm self controlling myself from buying Fallout and Deus Ex. 

Already spent 80 dollars on this sale.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 23, 2014)

Bro, just get Fallout 3. It'll last you for a few hundred hours, most likely more. 

I'd also be glad to share my personal mod list and things like that. I've spent dozens of hours tweaking shit to get it just right.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 23, 2014)

Yeah fuck it, getting Fallout 3 UE. 

I already have NV (what I needed was the DLC) and Deus Ex can wait I guess.

Would love to see that list too.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 23, 2014)

Certainly. The next time I remotely access my PC I'll go into NMM and BOSS and get the mod list and load order that I currently have. 

I'll try to do it soon. 

It should be helpful in seeing what works well together. I've poured a lot of time into optimizing my modded games.  Though your mileage may vary because, y'know, different hardware and stuff.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2014)

I've been waiting to marathon through Fallout 3 and New Vegas with mods sometime. I'm not a completionist but it will probably still take 100+ hours.


----------



## eHav (Jun 23, 2014)

fallout 3 goty and nv goty was all i was waiting for from this summer sale. it sucks being on a 8 year old pc running windows xp, that can barely run far cry 3 on 30 fps, so im very limited on the games i buy. but these 2 classics.. cannot pass without taking them. 

borderlands 2 goty was in my sights, but ill just pirate that for now. same with legendary skyrim


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2014)

Just buy normal Skyrim. The three DLC aren't really worthwhile. Mod it instead.

Oh, and also, Borderlands 2 DLC - better to pick and choose. There are dozens of Euros worth of skin packs etc etc which are a waste of time.

//HbS


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 23, 2014)

Is the Tiny Tina DLC any good, i've wanted to check that out for a while?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2014)

Tiny Tina's Assault is supposedly the best one, or second best. Can't remember.

//HbS


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 23, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Just buy normal Skyrim. The three DLC aren't really worthwhile. Mod it instead.
> 
> Oh, and also, Borderlands 2 DLC - better to pick and choose. There are dozens of Euros worth of skin packs etc etc which are a waste of time.
> 
> //HbS



Ignore this one, the 3 dlcs are worthwhile


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2014)

For that cost? Not really. Maybe the first major one, but not the other two. Oh well, it's good to get different opinions. Research research research 

//HbS


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 23, 2014)

Cool, gonna grab the Tiny Tina DLC and a couple of the Assassin packs for my Zero.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 23, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Certainly. The next time I remotely access my PC I'll go into NMM and BOSS and get the mod list and load order that I currently have.
> 
> I'll try to do it soon.
> 
> It should be helpful in seeing what works well together. I've poured a lot of time into optimizing my modded games.  Though your mileage may vary because, y'know, different hardware and stuff.



Good to know. 

Btw, I was a weak human being and ended up buying NV DLC and Deus Ex. 



Now for real this time, I can't spend any more.


----------



## eHav (Jun 23, 2014)

looks like im not buying anything. 

There seems to have been an error initializing or updating your transaction. Please wait a minute and try again or contact support for assistance.

over and over and over again. i bought metro last light for a friend and since then, constant errors. fuck this


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 23, 2014)

I had the same issue as well when I was using my Credit Card. I ended up using my PayPal / Debit Card, which I didn't want to use.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2014)

Castle Crasher at 90%. Got the bitch.

Only spent Steam doodles that I made from TF2 trades, didn't actually spent a dime of my own money this sale. Not that it won't happen if I keep buying a game every day.

BUT STEAM IS BAD BECAUSE EVERY FORM OF DRM IS THE DEVIL.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2014)

Mind filling me in on what sparked that last part? 


Also, Dark Sauce: Prepare to Dine Edition is finally on the Daily Deals sale. Coppin' that shit. Finally get to see what all the hulabaloo on this is about. If it doesn't absolutely blow me away, I'm punching my friend in the chest.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 23, 2014)

Yeah Castle Crasher is great. Loved it on consoles, I got it before this sale though. 

Looking at these sales, I think I'm not getting anything on sale until Winter Sales. They always end up a lot cheaper then...it may be a few dollars but altogether I can save a decent amount.

Lol Dark Souls is tempting but gonna wait on that as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I've been waiting to marathon through Fallout 3 and New Vegas with mods sometime. I'm not a completionist but it will probably still take 100+ hours.



100+ hours for each one, definitely. Unless you do all the story missions and nothing else. But you don't seem like that kind of guy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> A controller is also recommended *required*.


Fixed.

//HbS


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 23, 2014)

There are mods that make keyboard and mouse controls tolerable.

But it's still best with a controller.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 23, 2014)

Dork souls for 75%?


rather wait for the 88% later


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> But it's still best with a controller.



There's little reason other than being dirt poor to not have a controller for your PC nowadays. I just use my 360 ones. With all these racing, fighting, hack n' slash etc. games available, a keyboard is just unnecessarily holding you back. 
Same reason why I don't like playing FPS or Strategy on consoles.


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2014)

Got gifted Portal 2 and Castle Crashers. 

#Worth


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 23, 2014)

I find a lot of people are just ignorant about it.

Like, they don't realize most controllers are simply plug-n-play these days, and act like PC gamers are held back by keyboard&mouse controls.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2014)

oh my, Can't Stop Laughing Bundle 90% off (Castle Crashers and Battleblock Theater), 2,29€

cheaper then BBT overall. People who bought BBT before this might be pissed now


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 23, 2014)

i play Darksiders and Dorks with keyboard and mouse, while i play burnout, DMC or NFS with a controller


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> There's little reason other than being dirt poor to not have a controller for your PC nowadays. I just use my 360 ones. With all these racing, fighting, hack n' slash etc. games available, a keyboard is just unnecessarily holding you back.
> Same reason why I don't like playing FPS or Strategy on consoles.


I remember how some games didn't even run without a joystick plugged in. X-Wing and TIE-Fighter series come to mind first. Wing Commander. Etc. 

Xbox360 pad is today's joystick. And fortunetly, the best 360 gamepad is the vanilla Microsoft one, preferably with a cable, it's like 25$ on bad days. 

It's a shame I can't have both plugged in. Many games like to default to the gamepad, when I want to play with a joystick, and sometimes it's the other way around (looking at you, Darksiders, it just did not want to detect the pad when the stick was plugged in). Oh well, I got a tea-warming USB hub next to my screen, so I just use that. Convenient.

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I remember how some games didn't even run without a joystick plugged in. X-Wing and TIE-Fighter series come to mind first. Wing Commander. Etc.
> 
> Xbox360 is today's joystick. And fortunetly, the best 360 gamepad is the vanilla Microsoft one, preferably with a cable, it's like 25$ on bad days.
> 
> ...



It's strange how Joysticks basically disappeared off the face of the earth. I've had several in the 90s, but back then games where you controlled flying objects (planes, helicopters) were more common and popular on PC. Good memories with Strike Commander, Team Apache, Comanche, MS Flight Simulator and similar games...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2014)

Joysticks disappeared along with joystick-specific games, while console gamepads (and consoles) were really heavily advertised. 

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2014)

mfw Team Apache used so many keys, it actually came with its own printed colored keyboard layout sheet because every key on the keyboard was mapped to one or multiple functions



And I played that shit in elementary school.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2014)

Freespace was a similar case  but less hardcore. Every key did something, and then there were ctrl+ , alt+, shift+ and combos. 

//HbS


----------



## Slice (Jun 23, 2014)

Steam thread turns into a nostalgia thread! 

Its sad funny how simple games have become today...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2014)

Slice said:


> Its sad funny how simple games have become today...



That is of course true, but back then (PC) games were the other extreme. Aimed at niche audiences who would tolerate cluttered controls.


----------



## Slice (Jun 23, 2014)

Nothing i want or don't already have on sale today. My wallet has a day off it seems.


---


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh god, we've started jacking off again. Why's this always happen whenever I come to these threads? 

I'll be back later after work. Hoping Arcade-Retro wins this voting section. I want dat PacMuseum.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2014)

Looks like my team was chosen to win today (lol as if those weren't predetermined)

Odds are low though


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2014)

Before I go, can anyone actually clue me in on how we know which teams we are. I've been in the dark the past few days.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2014)

It should say "My Team" on the color you're in


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh crap, I thought it was automatic. I just squandered, like, 4 points. Ah well.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2014)

It's horrible how each team is about completly even and the team that haven't won yet gets quad points. They're not even pretending.

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2014)

I wouldn't consider everyone getting an equal chance of winning "horrible", but why did they need to lie about it?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2014)

What I mean is that one team skyrockets ahead while other 4 are relatively even and stand no chance of catching up. It's horrible, not even trying. I'm pretty sure actual points are not counted.

I guess it's for that 15% bite from Card sales plus people spending a multiplication of 10$

Amazon beats Steam yet another day:


//HbS


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 23, 2014)

IS BattleBlock Theater worth it?

It's on sale along Castle Crashers, which I have and said I loved. It's by Behemoth so I can't go wrong right?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes, BBT is great

also as posted earlier Reddit have colluded for this team comp


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2014)

>MFW people still complaining about the adventure game

Got Dark Souls and Nether today, probably gonna pick up Castle Crashers. Last of my money until tomorrow or day after.


----------



## Mako (Jun 23, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> IS BattleBlock Theater worth it?
> 
> It's on sale along Castle Crashers, which I have and said I loved. It's by Behemoth so I can't go wrong right?



Yes it is. My friend gave it to me yesterday and I've been playing to for the entire day. Really worth it right now.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2014)

Bought Planetary Annihilation, Wolf Among Us, Can't stop laughing bundle and Outlast (yes I know it was already cheaper before)


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2014)

I still want to try and get Outlast. I pirated it and tried it before but I always get frustrated at games like that and Amnesia, but I'm willing to try it again.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2014)

What's there to get frustrated about?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 23, 2014)

I was gonna get the second Amnesia game but I heard is sucks balls.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> What's there to get frustrated about?



Because I grew up playing horror games where you can defend yourself and although I also played stealth games when it comes to games like this I just always seem to fuck it up and then I get flustered and can't escape and then I curbstomp a baby when I get killed.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2014)

I get frustrated when I suck at games - this is why I don't play fighters.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2014)

Fucking open world won the vote. Because Just Cause 2 being on sale for the billionth fucking time is exactly what we want.


----------



## Mako (Jun 23, 2014)

I can never play through any horror game. Once the ominous music kicks in, I exit the game.
I can't do it man.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fucking open world won the vote. Because Just Cause 2 being on sale for the billionth fucking time is exactly what we want.



Not like there was anything of interest in either one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2014)

krory said:


> Not like there was anything of interest in either one.



I wanted PAC-MAN Championship Edition DX+ with an 80% discount, now either I wait for a flash sale or I buy it on the last day.

Annoying shit.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2014)

And I wanted the three-pack of Awesomenauts for $2.50 instead of $3.00 but oh well.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2014)

MFW new Flash Sales not showing up

Great, Deathbringer broke it.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 23, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I wanted PAC-MAN Championship Edition DX+ with an 80% discount, now either I wait for a flash sale or I buy it on the last day.
> 
> Annoying shit.



To save 50 cents?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 23, 2014)

krory said:


> And I wanted the three-pack of Awesomenauts for $2.50 instead of $3.00 but oh well.



I really don't see what 50 cents is.  

It's a fun game, shouldnt stop you from getting it, Death


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2014)

How am I supposed to lament now having any money if I can't see what the sales are?


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2014)

Ahh, man.

It'd be nice to get Scribblenauts.  But oh well.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2014)

inb4 Garry's Mod wins the sale and Deathbringer loses his shit again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> To save 50 cents?



When I go for the best deal, I go for the best deal. I'm being methodical, damn it.



krory said:


> MFW new Flash Sales not showing up
> 
> Great, Deathbringer broke it.



Might as well be broken. It's fucking nothing.



krory said:


> inb4 Garry's Mod wins the sale and Deathbringer loses his shit again.



Nah, not looking for anything in this round. Fucking nothing again.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2014)

At least I'm not the only one that thinks Spec Ops ain't worth shit.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 23, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I wanted PAC-MAN Championship Edition DX+ with an 80% discount, now either I wait for a flash sale or I buy it on the last day.
> 
> Annoying shit.



I wanted the PAC-MAN too.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 24, 2014)

Same here. Ah well. I'll just get it at the end of the sale.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2014)

So it looks like today is Blue Team's day to win.

Crafted the level 1 summer badge and earned some points, let's see if I get ridiculously lucky.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 24, 2014)

krory said:


> At least I'm not the only one that thinks Spec Ops ain't worth shit.


B-b-b-b-but that's actually an amazing game  it actually is, to be honest. Average gameplay but everything else, especially the story, was better than any other MMS I've ever played.

And yeah, to whoever - second Amnesia was made by the same guys that made Dear Esther. They didn't learn after Dear Esther. 

//HbS


----------



## Slice (Jun 24, 2014)

I think i got extremely lucky this year. Voted every single time so far and bought around 20$ of stuff. This gave me 8 cards - and only one is a duplicate.
All those people crafting like crazy must be spending a lot of money on the market for the cards...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 24, 2014)

I've made a couple of € selling off cards, since I never craft any anyway.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 24, 2014)

I personally craft about half, and only like 2 or 3 games I got above level 1. Selling cards got me multiple games over the months  Shadow Warrior 2013 included.

Still, GOG has a better sale. BloodRayne 2 for 1,5$ compared to Steam's 5€... I was so happy when old games got on Steam (Freespace, BloodRayne, Descent, etc), I even got Legacy of Kain pack, but then I realised, there's no point. You get outdated pieces of crap, GOG versions are kinda fixed and you can mod them easier.

I'm sad that GOG only had Baldur's Gate series on a pack sale, I wanted to buy just these two games, not the entire catalogue. I've got them on discs, but GOG versions have the expansions I've never played.

edit: I broke down and Outlast joined my library  I'll make my girlfriend to play it. It has pleasant effects 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> B-b-b-b-but that's actually an amazing game  it actually is, to be honest. Average gameplay but everything else, especially the story, was better than any other MMS I've ever played.
> 
> And yeah, to whoever - second Amnesia was made by the same guys that made Dear Esther. They didn't learn after Dear Esther.
> 
> //HbS



The "plot twist" is predictable if one actually pays attention and the game tries too hard to try and make you feel bad about doing things you have no choice in to the point that it's ridiculous. The characters are mostly annoying and straight out of the archetype playbook and yes, the gameplay is supbar. And I could accept most of this if it wasn't for the fact that everyone and their mothers - devs included - say the game is boring and characters are bad on purpose because it's mocking military shooters and that it's supposed to be "meta" and "ironic."

Sorry but if your game is bad on purpose, that doesn't make it _good_.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2014)

Decided to buy Sim City 4, I'll buy Saints Row IV as well.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 24, 2014)

krory said:


> The "plot twist" is predictable if one actually pays attention and the game tries too hard to try and make you feel bad about doing things you have no choice in to the point that it's ridiculous. The characters are mostly annoying and straight out of the archetype playbook and yes, the gameplay is supbar. And I could accept most of this if it wasn't for the fact that everyone and their mothers - devs included - say the game is boring and characters are bad on purpose because it's mocking military shooters and that it's supposed to be "meta" and "ironic."
> 
> Sorry but if your game is bad on purpose, that doesn't make it _good_.


While you're right up to the point where you don't ignore what devs say to the press, the fact still stands. Spec Ops: The Line is the best MMS I've played when it comes to story, depth, all the little details, stuff like that. It didn't try too hard. It was nowhere near as obnoxious and bad as Bioshock Infinite was. It's trying to make you feel bad, because you should! You're not happily gunning down cliche villains that kill kittens before they go to sleep like in Mass Effect or CoD or Alan Wake or whatever, you've just done something horrible. And if you don't feel bad even in the slightest - there's something wrong with you as a person.

I have a feeling like you were spoiled before you played it. The only times where you don't have a choice is where you don't know you needed one. You only find out after you screw up, and you had no way of knowing you should do something differently. Hindsight is 20/20, I guess, remember that. In other scenarios, you had 2 or more choices. Or maybe you just didn't realise that? Not sure. 

By the way, the gameplay wasn't THAT bad. It was a bit clunky and average, but I didn't find any real issues with it. It's not bad, buggy, or anything of the sort. It's just really standard. 

But I guess you're yet another guy who judges a game not based on the game at all but on what some PR dude said. I'm out.

//HbS


----------



## Mako (Jun 24, 2014)

Best Buy is throwing a deal today for the Razer DeathAdder 2013. With the purchase of the DeathAdder, they'll include a $50 Steam giftcard. So in total, it will be $70.

I think that's a solid deal. I've been looking to replace my mouse for a while.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2014)

That's actually a pretty good deal. 

EDIT: Soooo I went and bought it, because I've been wanting a good non-wireless mouse and I can still use that $50 Steam card during the sale.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 24, 2014)

i just got They Breathe for about €0.60

made me sad at the end


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 24, 2014)

Valve changed the giveaway rules



> 1st place team
> 30 team members who scored points will win 3 games
> 
> 2nd place team
> ...


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 24, 2014)

New vegas and Metro complete edition on daily sale, BUY EET

Darksiders II, Space Hulk and SHADOW WARRIOR on Flash Sale, FUCKING BUY EET, MAINLY SHADOW OF RAGING LO WANG'S WARRIOR!

[youtube]ehloIA3wvZM[/youtube]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2014)

New Vegas 66% only?

I can wait. Bought the Syberia bundle, actually had that one on my wishlist for a long time and completely forgot about it.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 24, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> New Vegas 66% only?
> 
> I can wait. Bought the Syberia bundle, actually had that one on my wishlist for a long time and completely forgot about it.



I think they are repeating the sales again.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 24, 2014)

Chausie said:


> i just got They Breathe for about ?0.60
> 
> made me sad at the end



I'm guessing you didn't save that many frogs?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm so lost in sales, I accidently bought Outlast twice


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 24, 2014)

God damn it. I'd love to buy Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons but I spent less than an euro too much. Shiet. Hopefully I'll get enough from selling Summer Sale cards before the offer disappears. Gotta get back home, 'cause here I'm locked out from using Steam Market. Fuck the fact I've been using this netbook for over 2 years, let's lock Petersaber out because reasons 

//HbS


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2014)

I swear I bought New Vegas Ultimate Edition for 75% off like 2 years ago. 

Also, has Spec Ops: The Line been on sale? I wanna buy it along with Splinter Cell: Blacklist (which is on sale right now).


----------



## Shirker (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah, it was. One of yesterday's flash sales if I remember correctly.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2014)

Poop. I'll have to nab it next time.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 24, 2014)

Spec Ops is a decent game. 

I want to get it on sale as well


----------



## LMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Fuck mang, I need to 4pk that torchlight like no other. 

dat Darksiders 2 tho, for like 6 bucks.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 24, 2014)

Is there a chance that Age of Wonders 3 will drop in price or that 50% will repeated on the last day? It's on my wishlist but I dunno if I'll buy it before the day is up.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 24, 2014)

LMJ said:


> Fuck mang, I need to 4pk that torchlight like no other.
> 
> dat Darksiders 2 tho, for like 6 bucks.



Buy it and have fun


----------



## Slice (Jun 24, 2014)

And another day with nothing of interest. Still waiting for Antichamber. In the last sale it felt like it was on sale like 4 times - this year so far not even once.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 24, 2014)

Again buy Shadow Warrior

[youtube]IVIFurjaps8[/youtube]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 24, 2014)

Shadow Warrior > just about anything

//HbS


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 24, 2014)

Shadow Warrior looks fun.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 24, 2014)

Shirker said:


> I'm guessing you didn't save that many frogs?



not many no, they were annoying so i thought 'feck it i'm saving myself'

heard the end changes completely if you save them all?

i'll do that next time i play


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2014)

If you guys want Shadow Warrior fun, just buy the remastered edition of the original games. More bang for your buck since it has the main game and its expansions with everything in between. More content, more guns, more levels, more everything really. And it's fucking cheap right now.



Not that the new one isn't good as well. It's pretty cool.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 24, 2014)

Maybe if i hadn't spent so much in previous sales and got so many humble bundles i'd be buying more here. Shopping just ain't fun no more when you don't have anything to buy.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 24, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Is there a chance that Age of Wonders 3 will drop in price or that 50% will repeated on the last day? It's on my wishlist but I dunno if I'll buy it before the day is up.



The dailies are the cheapest, so if it won't repeat on last day, this is your best chance. Not sure if it will be a last day repeat, but it could end up as flash sale or maybe a community vote.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

Shadow Warrior was fun but short as fuck, don't pay any more than like five bucks - max - for it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> But I guess you're yet another guy who judges a game not based on the game at all but on what some PR dude said. I'm out.
> 
> //HbS



>Boring gameplay
>Unlikeable and poorly-written characters
>Predictable plot twist that doesn't make the end worth having to put up with the rest of the game and Nolan North's awful portrayal
>Feigned "morality"

Last I checked, that's the _game_. If it'll help soothe your butt-blasted anus, I'll apologize for not liking your game. 

@Zaru - Give me your other Outlast.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 24, 2014)

krory said:


> @Zaru - Give me your other Outlast.



It's technically a GOG copy. You might as well be pirating it


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh well in that case...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 24, 2014)

I wonder how much money Valve would lose if people could return games they never installed. Imagine all those dead backlogs getting turned in for steam credit.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

That would be fucking crazy.  I know Microsoft and Sony talked about finding a way for people to trade in digital games they bought, that'd be crazy.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 24, 2014)

Thinking about getting metro: last light complete edition. $6.79+tax, a -66% sale


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 24, 2014)

Steam Sale and Humble Bundle problems:

Can't keep track of what games you own.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 24, 2014)

Awww yisss, finally the sweet spot for the Rayman Legends price.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 24, 2014)

Hmm Pixel Graphics or Point & Click?


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

P&C obvi, noob


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

Maybe I should just gave and get Metro.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 24, 2014)

Do you have a PC that is good enough for it? Not exactly a low demand game.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 24, 2014)

krory said:


> P&C obvi, noob



               .


----------



## LMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Just got World of Goo and Bastion. Feels good. Still can't decide between Torchlight 2 and Darksiders 2 tho...


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Do you have a PC that is good enough for it? Not exactly a low demand game.



Surprisingly, yes - my brother has it and I played his copy. We don't exactly have good PCs but it's playable on ours. The whole family-sharing thing is nice but it's bull that you can only do it when the other person isn't playing anything so I had to stay up until like 4am when he went to bed just to play an hour or two. 

I hear there was some shitty optimization that went down, too - we had found a game tweak thing that made it quite playable even on our systems.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

LMJ said:


> Just got World of Goo and Bastion. Feels good. Still can't decide between Torchlight 2 and Darksiders 2 tho...



Torchlight 2 doesn't suck. Darksiders 2 does.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 24, 2014)

LMJ said:


> Just got World of Goo and Bastion. Feels good. Still can't decide between Torchlight 2 and Darksiders 2 tho...



Torchlight 2 definitely.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 24, 2014)

I need to get World of Goo.

Loved that on Wii.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2014)

Bought me some Rayman Legends.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 25, 2014)

krory said:


> Shadow Warrior was fun but short as fuck, don't pay any more than like five bucks - max - for it.


Don't listen to this man, he's got no idea what he's talking about. Shadow Warrior was around 12 hours long (9 if you rush it). That's twice as much as just about any other new FPS out there (with some exceptions). The game is worth way more than mere 5$.

Also, krory's statement on Spec Ops: The Line - boring gameplay? Not really, just standard. You know what else had boring gameplay? Alan Wake. "Point light - wait - shot as you normally would" Rinse repeat. Still one of my favourite games ever. Great story, great writing, unusual (for a classic release) episodic system. 

The writers of SOTL tried to make a point with their game, no denying that. Cliche characters helped to make that point. Why should they go out of their way to create better characters if the overall point could suffer from it?

I dunno. Opinion's an opinion. A lot of my military friends liked it. Despite numerous military errors they made :S and a lot of people say that "the game wasn't fun, but that wasn't the point". Well. Games came a long way since Pacman. Games don't have to be good mechanicly to be good. Sometimes a good idea, a unique perspective are what happens, and should happen.

Either way, Spec Ops The Line is a much better game both mechanicly and story-wise than, for example, Bioshock Infinite, and uh... I'm out, I haven't played many story-driven shooters recently. Damn. Can't think of another, better than SOTL or not.

//HbS


----------



## Slice (Jun 25, 2014)

Thninking about Serious Sam 3.
Dont think i'll go wrong dropping ~7€ on some mindless fun.

Would get Rayman... but unlike its predecessor its Windows only. 


---

Ah why the hell not. *buys*


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

>MFW HbS is still butthurt about Spec Ops truths and doesn't think standard shooter gameplay is boring

>MFW only justification for Shadow Warrior only being ten hours is to compare it to Call of Duty particularly when it has no replay value outside of difficulty and you get all of the decent weapons three levels into the game (oh boy, a rocket launcher! Lame) and the jokes and same handful of lines run stale by that point



Stay mad, bro.

Like Death said, just get Redux. That's worth more than the full price of SW's lazy remake.

On the plus side, at least SW's boss battles are a throw back to classic boss battles where it's a matter of avoiding patterns. And having ammo and health shoved down your throat like you're Sasha Grey at a rap concert.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh look, another Tomb Raider sale.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

Though in reality I see like four games split between both Flash sales that I'd like.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 25, 2014)

lol krory. No taste, no nothing. Gameplay can be forgiven for being average if there's more to the game than just gameplay, and that part is good. That's the case with SOTL. 2deep4u ? 

Shadow Warrior isn't short compared to other FPS games. They're all about 8-14 hours long nowadays. And since you care so much about the lenght, I beat the classic SW under 5 hours. Meh. B:Infinite took me about 12 hours, just a little longer than SW, and it had all these fucking cutscenes and scripted events in it. Metro:LL 23 hours, but I'm a completionist. Crysis 3 is the loser here, 5 hours. SW2013 was in top 3 best shooters of that year for a reason.

But yeah, boss fights were bad. Frankly, the only objectively bad thing about that game 

And replay value... it's so important, huh?  tell me more how CoD, Bioshock Infinite, Alan Wake, and countless other games are shit because no replay value.

//HbS


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2014)

>arguing with Krory


----------



## LMJ (Jun 25, 2014)

Don't be making fun of Matthew.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 25, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> >arguing with Krory


Yeah... he's a worse case than I am, and that's something rare. Waste of time.

//HbS


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 25, 2014)

its been 1 year that im posting here, and far as i can say, krory's argument about games are worse than the new shitty tomb raider remake with a weak ass Lara

and yeah the new Shadow Warrior served as the flashpoint for the new Reboot of the FPS genre, with the new Titles becoming more and more arcade again, while the AAA ones are the same shitty ones from 8 years ago

Bioshock infinite was horrible the ones who praised were the Rule34lovers or waifujerks
Crysis 3 was Meh compared to 1 and 2
Metro last light, no arguments, the game is pretty cool(i didn't buyed yet but 2033 was the shit)
Alan Wake is Boring as fuck, its basically a TPS trying to mime the Original

[youtube]iSwYY2eoKhQ[/youtube]



Also fuck you steam for putting castle crashers again on sale


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 25, 2014)

That's Alone in the Dark (new one was indeed shit as fuck), Alan Wake was great (not gameplay-wise, but it had a good story and was magnificently produced, like a very good TV show). AW: American Nightmare not so much (still fun). Crysis 3 was the best Crysis, but it was short. People often call Crysis 2 and 3 out on not being open world, and forget that the original Crysis and Warhead weren't either. Yeah, (first few) maps were huge, but there was a whole lot of nothing in them. A lot of downtime, a lot of dead space between usual 3-4 paths. 

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2014)

Wtf, how did they manage to make Crysis 3 a whole 3 hours shorter than Crysis 1 and 2?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 25, 2014)

Torchlight 2 vs Dark Souls

Pick for me plox. 

Never played TL2, enjoyed TL1 

Played DS on PS3, loved it


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 25, 2014)

keep playing DS on ps3, the 1st one for pc is weak due to lazy ass port


also steam will increase from 75 to 83% soon


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 25, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Wtf, how did they manage to make Crysis 3 a whole 3 hours shorter than Crysis 1 and 2?


Well... it was more focused. Less "filler". It was a better game than Crysis 2, I should note.

//HbS


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you. Any other opinions?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well... it was more focused. Less "filler". It was a better game than Crysis 2, I should note.
> 
> //HbS



To my surprise, once I actually played it on a decent PC, I really enjoyed Crysis 2. Not as sandboxy entertaining as the first one, mind you, but I enjoyed it. Moreso than Tomb Raider and Far Cry 3, which I started at the same time.

So if Crysis 3 gives me some nice cloak & bow action, I'll be happy. 
I put in a subscription to cheapshark to be notified when it crosses 10$  Obviously won't be in a Steam sale.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2014)

Casual/Puzzle better not win out against Platformer/Female protagonist, I swear to shit.

I want dat The Bleed Pixels and Giana Sisters. Hell, I might even re-buy Mirror's Edge.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 25, 2014)

bought TL2


----------



## Slice (Jun 25, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Casual/Puzzle better not win out against Platformer/Female protagonist, I swear to shit.
> 
> I want dat The Bleed Pixels and *Giana Sisters.* Hell, I might even re-buy Mirror's Edge.



I have that on Xbox. The game is surprisingly hard despite the cutesy look.
Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 25, 2014)

Zaru said:


> To my surprise, once I actually played it on a decent PC, I really enjoyed Crysis 2. Not as sandboxy entertaining as the first one, mind you, but I enjoyed it. Moreso than Tomb Raider and Far Cry 3, which I started at the same time.
> 
> So if Crysis 3 gives me some nice cloak & bow action, I'll be happy.
> I put in a subscription to cheapshark to be notified when it crosses 10$  Obviously won't be in a Steam sale.


Crysis 3 has much more open maps (most of the time) than Crysis 2. I bought it on launch, pre-ordered even, and I didn't regret it, like I usually do when I buy stuff on launch.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

>MFW HbS still mad at me


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Torchlight 2 vs Dark Souls
> 
> Pick for me plox.
> 
> ...



Dark Souls.

Because mods.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 25, 2014)

ha, funny when i played the "corsair" version of DS2 on apocalyptic i had a hell of of a trouble to finish the1st chapter, now its easy, but its still a pain in the ass to kill the giant stone guardian


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

YOu guys think Mirror's Edge is worth the five bucks?  Been so long.


----------



## Mako (Jun 25, 2014)

Yep, grabbing Arkham Origins.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

Testament of Sherlock Holmes for 4 dollars.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 25, 2014)

and Everyone is buying Fo3 and NV because of Tale of Two Wastelands

those guys must be happy atm


----------



## Atlas (Jun 25, 2014)

I thought CSGO went cheaper than that? Difficult to remember from the last sale.


----------



## smoker San (Jun 25, 2014)

Just bought arkham origins! So excited


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

Really, Arkham Origins is worth it to play just for Troy Baker's performance.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 25, 2014)

>ITT krory thinks anyone cares about him

Anyway. 

I'd love to recommend Banner Saga. I really would. It's one of the best indie games I've ever played. However, there is one really bad gameplay point in it.

*Spoiler*: _Story spoilers_ 



There is an event in chapter 6 caused by a choice in chapter 2. Despite there being an extensive dialogue tree before that event, and hours upon hours of gameplay, there's no way to prevent it. You also can't see it coming, in chapter 2, unless you're very paranoid.

tl;dr, at least 1 team member dies, and your caravan gets fucked up



That angered me so much I just went and edited my save file. First time ever I felt cheating like that was justified. Also,

*Spoiler*: _Story spoilers_ 



Rook and Alette are both required for the final fight. If you didn't level them up earlier, you're fucked.



Another commonly pointed out flaw is that experience (renown) is both for buying items, caravan supplies AND character levels. Didn't bother me at all. Another is the turn system, but it's good for what it is. Didn't figure out a better one myself without coming to basics.

Oh, and the final boss fight is a giant difficulty spike.

The game makes up for it with ruthlesness, beautiful style, wonderful world, great characters and overall amazing aesthetics. This is Tolkien meets Nordic legends meets Game of Thrones. Blew me away! Look at my avatar, it's a screenshot from one of the cinematics. Entire thing is animated like the first Hobbit movie, rotoscopy technique. Everything is hand drawn. 

The theme of the game is *We may not survive this, BUT WE WILL BE REMEMBERED*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRAn8_VGM28[/youtube]
Listen to the entire track.


On the other hand Arkham Origins was absolutely forgettable. Buggy, more like expansion for Arkham City than anything else. Wait for Arkham Knight, guys. Gotta go can't write more.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 25, 2014)

So, Valiant Hearts came out, and there's a huge price mistake on the Russian store. People been getting for less than 2€ 



♦Diamante♦ said:


> I thought CSGO went cheaper than that? Difficult to remember from the last sale.



It was. 75% off. However after every sale there's an influx of banned players getting back into a game via alt account. People have been complaining about it, so that's why the less discount probably. To try and discourage those people to pick it up. Not that I think it'll will help much though.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2014)

You guys think Bioshock + Bioshock 2 will get cheaper than a tenner?

Those are the other two games I really wanted in this sale, along with Borderlands 2


----------



## Atlas (Jun 25, 2014)

Chausie said:


> You guys think Bioshock + Bioshock 2 will get cheaper than a tenner?
> 
> Those are the other two games I really wanted in this sale, along with Borderlands 2



10$ gets you all three.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2014)

I have infinite already


----------



## Rios (Jun 25, 2014)

Daaaamn the discount on Arkham Origins is insane. I've given up on Infinite.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

I wish I could be as excited about Origins but I have everything for it.  Got a good deal on the game and pass and skins a while back.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

Though I did pick up both Giana Sisters stuff and They Bleed Pixels. 

Don't know if I want to get Mirror's Edge or not though.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 25, 2014)

Today i've opened Steam by mistake, i didn't want to buy anything because my summer budget for videogames is set on 10€. There were on sale pretty games, out of them i had played only Infinite.

I was going to resist, but there it was.. _Endless Space_ at 75% discount (6 €).
A mangy, convoluted and complex strategy game into open space? How could i resist  

I hope to get at least some Homeworld vibes from it


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2014)

krory said:


> Though I did pick up both Giana Sisters stuff and They Bleed Pixels.
> 
> Don't know if I want to get Mirror's Edge or not though.



I should have a spare Mirror's Edge key. Two actually, if you count Steam and Origin.

If you really want it, and not just "I'll take it if it's free" want, I might throw it your way.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

It always seemed interesting even though from what I hear the main character leaves something to be desired in terms of depth and development. I tried it out briefly, a demo, on the console but never dropped the cash on it because in my 360 days I was an achievement whore and I heard it had a glitched/unobtainable achievement.

But I never hear too much about it as to whether it's really a _good_ game or a worthwhile one. Admittedly my interest has piqued a bit with the new one coming out.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 25, 2014)

Faith is Basically the Earth-1436241/A of Rei Ayanami, but Korean and without the Blue Hair


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

So no semblance of personality whatsoever, gotchya.

I suppose that's why EA is so adamant about fixing that in the new one.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2014)

EA couldn't fix their way out of a paper bag.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

How would someone fix their way out of a paper bag?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2014)

Don't ask EA how, that's for sure.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

I think you're just mad that your Mega Swampert avatar turned out like shit.


----------



## Slice (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm seriously thinking about buying the Bioshock: Infinite complete pack even though i own the game on Xbox... because it is actually cheaper to buy this instead of Burial at Sea 1+2 alone on the console...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2014)

If your PC isn't a toaster it will also play and look much better, so go for it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

It's amazing how even on the lowest quality setting, some games on PC _still_ look better than the console.


----------



## Slice (Jun 25, 2014)

It is to be expected by seven year old hardware. Those boxes cant do miracles.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 25, 2014)

welp, it makes me sad that no one buyed KoA franchise after 38studios was bankrupted by Jerseyfags and his jerk Governor


its a pretty good game with a good lore(of course that its FR D&D by Salvatore but is good), even with if the mechanics are clunky, they were even planning to release a Co-Op Update + custom content

im havin fun killing jerks with chakrams and Warglaives/Faeblades


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

>MFW:
>The studio was bankrupted by an incompetent CEO and chairman
>Said people tried to pay off state loans with a check he knew would bounce
>Didn't pay employees to pay off part of their loan - $1 million of a $75 million loan
>CEO and Vice President bailed on the company to save face
>Some employees, including the CEO, knew the loaned money wasn't even enough to finish their game

With just how poorly things went it almost seems like the people in charge fucked up the company on purpose, there's just no way so many people could make so many mistakes. The state of Rhode Island and its governor aren't to blame because they were trying to get back money they were promised, money the people in charge of the studio knew wouldn't be enough to make their game and that they would never earn back.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

This is what happens when someone starts a studio/developer (note: not a publisher, not a massive gaming group, a simple third-party developer) for the wrong reasons. Curt Schilling wasn't passionate about video games, he didn't know shit about them. He started a developer simply because he thought it would be a cash-grab. He thought he would get rich off of it.

The game sold more than enough to actually be considered successful under _*normal*_ circumstances for a new IP, but the people in charge essentially sabotaged the company with how much they borrowed (and stole). They would have had to sell at least 3 million copies to _break even_ - that's not with any gain, that's with just enough money to pay off their debt and pay their employees. Some established FRANCHISES still don't even hit this mark (and yet are still considered successful).

The entire company was just full of morons.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 25, 2014)

Got Cities XL 2011. It's actually pretty satisfying and arguably better than SimCity.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

>MFW Imma buy Gone Home just because it will annoy ExoSkel


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2014)

Dunno why the huge massive Shadow Warrior circle jerking a few pages back but Shadow Warrior outright fucking punishes you for using guns. And that's frankly stupid as shit. Even when they're fully upgraded, they're mostly useless in several situations since the game's difficulty scales with the leveling system. They practically force you to focus on the sword.

The game is actually pretty decent but I'd like if Flying Hog would stop pretending they're all about the "old school brah" when their games are everything but. Hard Reset or Shadow Warrior were just modern FPSes that are less obvious about the shitty current conventions of the genre but that still use them all the same. Bunch of story and cinematic shit to tell a tale in the middle of gameplay, replenishing status and upgrade systems and shitty enemies.

If you want to play a FPS series that still relies on nothing but its original mechanics/ game design that harken back to the golden age of FPSes, just play Serious Sam 3. And Croteam doesn't really try to be "retro" or anything, they just stick to their strengths instead of following fads. Plus the game will push your shit in, no baby mode for pussies. People should be sucking Croteam's dick, not Flying Hog's.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

Serious Sam, fuck yeah.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 25, 2014)

Child of Light is on sale but I'm $1 short


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

I can throw you a Slender and Castle Crashers card - will only net you like thirty cents total or something though, max. But if you want.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh I didn't know you could use a secondary payment method to pay off the remaining amount!

I aleady bought it but thanks for your offer Krory


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh cool, congratulations. Yeah you can split it between your Steam Wallet and a card or some such.

Unfortunately most of my backgrounds and emotes don't sell for shit (except the ones I like ) and the only other cards I have are Betrayer cards, but I bought those to get the next badge. 

I probably should have caved and gotten Mirror's Edge.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah I used my paypal to pay off the remaining dollar.

I had a FF background which I sold for $5.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

Shit son, 5 bucks?  Nice.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 25, 2014)

krory said:


> Shit son, 5 bucks?  Nice.



Yeah apparently it was a rare background. So yay to crafting!

I think I am done with this Steam sale. Unless there are 50c to $1 games leftover.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

If you haven't gotten 'em yet, Marlow Briggs is only 99 cents and Payday: The Heist is like 1.49. I'll probably end up getting those but waiting out and see what else crops up


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 26, 2014)

so child of light

super awesome game get asap or wait till its on a better sale


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

I really wanted to grab Child of Light and Murdered on their sales but alas...


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 26, 2014)

krory said:


> I really wanted to grab Child of Light and Murdered on their sales but alas...



Child of Light will most likely get even cheaper but I'm impatient so yeah.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dunno why the huge massive Shadow Warrior circle jerking a few pages back but Shadow Warrior outright fucking punishes you for using guns. And that's frankly stupid as shit. Even when they're fully upgraded, they're mostly useless in several situations since the game's difficulty scales with the leveling system. They practically force you to focus on the sword.


I had exact the opposite feelings  after I was teleported to the mountains, I had to keep using guns in many encounters.

And Flying Hog isn't pretending to be oldschool  they're inspired by old games, like the first Painkiller (which some people from FH worked on, by the way), but I've never heard them claiming to *be* oldschool. Or are you saying that merging ideas from older and modern titles is a bad thing? Because from your post I got a feeling like you think Hard Reset and Shadow Warrior are typical MMS with hours of cutscenes and exposition. If that's what you think, then you've played a different game. Both are modern shooters, indeed, but they take a lot of elements from classic titles. Though I wish they'd have taken the style of level design. Hard Reset was lacking in that regard, Shadow Warrior a little less, but still. Nice to see a comeback of real secrets, though.

Know what's supposedly actually oldschool-ish? Rise of the Triad.

//HbS


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 26, 2014)

Time to play Child of Light!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2014)

I bought that mouse that was advertised a few pages back, so I'm just waiting for that $50 steam card to come in the mail before I buy anything else.  I wanna grab Child of Light, Splinter Cell: Blacklist, Spec Ops: The Line (whenever it goes on sale again), and whatever else tickles my fancy. 

btw, Rogue Legacy is legit. Best $3.74 I've spent in a long time.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2014)

GamersGate has RAGE for ?3.24. Good game, really good, but lacks direction and an ending. That's supposedly fixed in a ?1.74 DLC that was made after fans demanded it. 

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> GamersGate has RAGE for ?3.24. Good game, really good, but lacks direction and an ending. That's supposedly fixed in a ?1.74 DLC that was made after fans demanded it.
> 
> //HbS



I can't even find that DLC, got any link?


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Man, this is rough. Nothing interesting in the current Flash or either of the possible upcoming ones.


----------



## Slice (Jun 26, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> btw, Rogue Legacy is legit. Best $3.74 I've spent in a long time.



Bought that two sales ago. Really fun game.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

"Two sales ago"

In the future, time will be measured in steam sales.

"Hey how long will it take to get to Mars by shuttle?"
"About 0.7 steam sales"


----------



## Naruto (Jun 26, 2014)

Playing Dota 2 has paid for my last three game purchases 



Death-kun said:


> btw, Rogue Legacy is legit. Best $3.74 I've spent in a long time.



Truth.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

I finally determined yesterday that I've gotten sixteen games so far.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2014)

Slice said:


> Bought that two sales ago. Really fun game.



I'm having a bitch of a time against the Forest boss, Alexander. The best I did against him was the first time when using a Shinobi. None of the other classes dish out enough damage to get rid of the Furies he spawns in one hit. Then I get swarmed and die. 

After that, I haven't gotten another Shinobi.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 26, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I'm having a bitch of a time against the Forest boss, Alexander. The best I did against him was the first time when using a Shinobi. None of the other classes dish out enough damage to get rid of the Furies he spawns in one hit. Then I get swarmed and die.
> 
> After that, I haven't gotten another Shinobi.



Shinobi is hands down the best class. Clearing enemies in on hit is too good.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2014)

Also, Shovel Knight comes out today.

I hope all of you buy it. 

3DS, WiiU, Steam, Windows, Mac, and Linux.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Shinobi is hands down the best class. Clearing enemies in on hit is too good.



Definitely. Having more HP/MP means shit if the enemies stay alive long enough to keep hurting me. Shinobi = one swing and done. Stack some Vampirism onto it and your Shinobi will stay alive forever.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Alright guys, which group for Flash should I vote for next?


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 26, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dunno why the huge massive Shadow Warrior circle jerking a few pages back but Shadow Warrior outright fucking punishes you for using guns. And that's frankly stupid as shit. Even when they're fully upgraded, they're mostly useless in several situations since the game's difficulty scales with the leveling system. They practically force you to focus on the sword.
> 
> The game is actually pretty decent but I'd like if Flying Hog would stop pretending they're all about the "old school brah" when their games are everything but. Hard Reset or Shadow Warrior were just modern FPSes that are less obvious about the shitty current conventions of the genre but that still use them all the same. Bunch of story and cinematic shit to tell a tale in the middle of gameplay, replenishing status and upgrade systems and shitty enemies.
> 
> If you want to play a FPS series that still relies on nothing but its original mechanics/ game design that harken back to the golden age of FPSes, just play Serious Sam 3. And Croteam doesn't really try to be "retro" or anything, they just stick to their strengths instead of following fads. Plus the game will push your shit in, no baby mode for pussies. People should be sucking Croteam's dick, not Flying Hog's.





WAT

i shovel fucked demons with the upgraded shotgun and the Napalm, the Crossbow with the explosive darts its awesome against bosses


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I can't even find that DLC, got any link?


It's this one:

Can't confirm anything, though, I'm yet to play it 

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's this one:
> 
> Can't confirm anything, though, I'm yet to play it
> 
> //HbS



Oh. It says I already own it. Well then.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

>MFW you have to pay to continue getting collectibles and achievements after finishing the game

And people say EA is bad.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

y u so mad tho?


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 26, 2014)

its like 2 assholes on their 1st date

someday we'll see these 2 in the bed.... i'll tell ya


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 26, 2014)

I've just bought Metro 2033 at 2€, i feel cool enough. 

Now i will patiently wait for Last Light to go under the 5€ mark, my watch begins.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Just pay the extra buck-seventy-five, it's worth it for Last Light being infinitely better than 2033. 2033 Redux should be great with how they actually made it _good_.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 26, 2014)

krory said:


> Just pay the extra buck-seventy-five, it's worth it for Last Light being infinitely better than 2033. 2033 Redux should be great with how they actually made it _good_.



Infinitely better?  Well, i'd do that if i had the money. 
Sadly, now i'm quite on the short leash with my budget being at 4.75€  
and that's only because yesterday i've splashed 6€ on Endless Space... i don't think straight with 4x sci-fi games dancing around my eyes.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Guh, absolutely nothing worthwhile.

At least maybe I can pick up Goat Simulator at 9pm.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 26, 2014)

lol Capcom, just lol


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 26, 2014)

i missed how Chakrams in KoA were Awesome as fuck


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> lol Capcom, just lol



>Implying anyone actually _wants_ RE5

Except Esura and his boner for the cardboard cut-out named Sheva.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm rife with indecision

Thinking about getting RE4. I've never played it; one of the classics I missed out on. Should I get it from the Daily Deal batch?


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

ORC isn't on sale either.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 26, 2014)

krory said:


> >Implying anyone actually _wants_ RE5
> 
> Except Esura and his boner for the cardboard cut-out named Sheva.



It's not about 5. It has GFWL too and neither of Capcom's GFWL games have a discount afaik. It's that RE4 has the lowest discount, RE6 is the cheapest and that DS port is the most expensive. This is messed up


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> It's not about 5. It has GFWL too and neither of Capcom's GFWL games have a discount afaik. It's that RE4 has the lowest discount, RE6 is the cheapest and that DS port is the most expensive. This is messed up



Resident Evil 6 release date on Steam: March 21st 2013
Resident Evil: Revelations release date on Steam: May 23rd 2013
resident evil 4 release date on Steam: February 27th 2014

resident evil 4 is the _newest_ title. Resident Evil: Revelations on Steam is also newer than Resident Evil 6, as well as more popular, so its higher default price makes sense and is perfectly reasonable. They have the same discount, so... and with resident evil 4 is only four months old - there are games that are older with lesser sales. Its low base-price determines giving it a lower discount. I mean, Black Flag has 50% off, is older than resident evil 4 on Steam, but still amounts to $25.

The pricing and discount makes sense considering it's going from lowest price to highest in terms of both popularity and how new it is on Steam.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 26, 2014)

Dishonored is a Must Buy

the new Thief FEHLED


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2014)

I already own most of these games.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

Bought B:AO and Dishonored GOTY.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

>HbS still way too invested




DeathScream said:


> Dishonored is a Must Buy
> 
> the new Thief FEHLED



Already have Dishonored GOTY and Thief. Both quite enjoyable games, Thief moreso.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 26, 2014)

@hbs and Krory

why don't you 2 go to a motel?


next disccount will be goat simulator and Far cry 3 Blood dragon


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2014)

Dishonored for 3 something euros?

Huuuuuh...

Nah, I'll wait for another sale. I wanna buy Blood Dragon so you fuckers better vote for that shit. Help a brother out.



DeathScream said:


> WAT
> 
> i shovel fucked demons with the upgraded shotgun and the Napalm, the Crossbow with the explosive darts its awesome against bosses



Anything you do with guns against enemies and especially bosses is done much better with sword and magic.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dishonored for 3 something euros?



Honestly, I'd rather play the DLCs in one go too since they're well-received and add quite a few hours. So I paid the extra for the GOTY.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dishonored for 3 something euros?
> 
> Huuuuuh...
> 
> Nah, I'll wait for another sale. I wanna buy Blood Dragon so you fuckers better vote for that shit. Help a brother out.


OK, but Dishonored > Blood Dragon. BD is all fun and cute, but...


Deathbringerpt said:


> Anything you do with guns against enemies and especially bosses is done much better with sword and magic.


Incorrect. Also, awesome guns. Why stick with one metal stick when you have so much to choose from? That one's on you. Not the game's fault you chose a playstyle you don't like.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Honestly, I'd rather play the DLCs in one go too since they're well-received and add quite a few hours. So I paid the extra for the GOTY.



Considering Daud and Granny Rags were the only ones that weren't a waste of their high-profile VAs, that's pretty understandable.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 26, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> OK, but Dishonored > Blood Dragon.



Widely different experiences. I enjoyed both, but prefer blood dragon.



krory said:


> At least maybe I can pick up Goat Simulator at 9pm.



You say you have no money but I see you spending it on garbage


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh yeah, what I meant is that there's more to Dishonored than there is to Blood Dragon. BD has a cool, funny gimmick, but that's all, but fortunetly it doesn't run it to the ground and ends before it gets old. Good stuff too. 

Maybe it'm just skewed by the fact that retail BD has been 7$ for like a year now in my country.

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

I barely even realize retail games still exist. My shelf is literally full with old game boxes, any more game  and I'll have to reconsider my furniture. Never thought I'd love digital libraries as much as I do now.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2014)

I gradually stopped buying retail... even stopped collecting old games, if they're on GOG. But if there's physical stuff added - like a good poster, an artbook, a nice collectible - I'll get it. Hell, I bought Alone in the Dark for the artbook  shitty game buy gorgerous pictures. I could spend 3$ on it.

But if I have a choice, I'll still mostly choose retail. 
1. it just might be cheaper (33$ less compared to US prices, so it usually is), 
2. it will probably go to one distribution platform or another anyway. 
3. collector's mentality

//HbS


----------



## Slice (Jun 26, 2014)

What are the chances of Xcom reappearing in the sale?
I somehow managed to miss buying the enemy within expansion.
I was sure i bought it together with Xcom: Declassified but apparently i didn't. 


And why the fuck is Bioshock: Infinite a 36 gB download.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I gradually stopped buying retail... even stopped collecting old games, if they're on GOG. But if there's physical stuff added - like a good poster, an artbook, a nice collectible - I'll get it. Hell, I bought Alone in the Dark for the artbook  shitty game buy gorgerous pictures. I could spend 3$ on it.
> 
> But if I have a choice, I'll still mostly choose retail.
> 1. it just might be cheaper (33$ less compared to US prices, so it usually is),
> ...



Easy to say in a country with retail prices like yours. We're not so lucky.

Though I did play through a polish version of Red Alert 2, that was fun.


----------



## Slice (Jun 26, 2014)

I remember really hating digital stuff when it first appeared. Everything was bought retail.

Now i rarely buy anything else. Music and (PC) games are just so much easier to buy online.

Console games and movies are something else though as they still charge you insane prices for those.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Easy to say in a country with retail prices like yours. We're not so lucky.


Indeed. On the other hand while prices are kinda lower (besides the standard 33%, it's mainly bargain bins and sales), our income is waaaaay lower than that, so  it evens out. But like in the east, they've got it even worse. India! Games really cheap from our perspective, but they still cost as much as one month's worth of rent. 

I'm slowly but surely building up cards cash to buy one more game 

//HbS


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2014)

Finally got that $50 Steam gift card. 

Time to grab Shovel Knight and Child of Light. I didn't catch Splinter Cell: Blacklist in time, unfortunately. Hopefully it and Spec Ops: The Line reappear soon.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2014)

Is Child of Light good? So far I've only heard pretty bad things about it. And that it's really childish. Like, aimed specificly at children 

//HbS


----------



## Atlas (Jun 26, 2014)

Weird, because I haven't heard a single bad thing about it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 26, 2014)

Shovel Knight is like the love child of Duck Tales and Megaman


----------



## Alicia (Jun 26, 2014)

I GOT EUROTRUCK SIMULATOR WTF


----------



## Alicia (Jun 26, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> next disccount will be goat simulator and Far cry 3 Blood dragon





Deathbringerpt said:


> Nah, I'll wait for another sale. I wanna buy Blood Dragon so you fuckers better vote for that shit. Help a brother out.



I got Blood Dragon earlier today and keep in mind that it uses Ubi's redundant Uplay launcher


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

Does AC4 really use Tages AND uPlay, like the steam page says? Fucking hell if yes


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

ALl Ubisoft games these days still use Uplay.

I'd like to give Dishonored another whirl but at a certain point the other powers and charms feel like a waste when you can just blink everywhere. Only troublesome part of the game are the Tall Boys.  At least they have Daud and Granny Rags again. Everyone else seems so stale which really makes the whole revenge thing underwhelming. It's a fun as fuck game even with the easy power-abuse game so that makes it easy to overlook the fact that it always feels like there's no direction.

I wish I could of gotten Child of Light, seems really awesome, but alas...  Oh well.

And fuck you, Naruto, Goat Simulator is awesome.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Anyone ever play Batman: Arkham Origins Blackgate? Debating if I should pick it up for five bucks. Iunno, man.


----------



## Mako (Jun 26, 2014)

Speaking of Goat Simulator, I am willing to buy it if the Comedy - Open World category wins Community Choice.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 26, 2014)

meh, goat sim is fun for the first 30mins you play it

then you sit down and think about what you're doing with your life


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

krory said:


> ALl Ubisoft games these days still use Uplay.



You misunderstand. I'm not concerned about uPlay - As annoying as another DRM software is in principle, it hasn't annoyed me yet.
I'm concerned about Tages. That shit is a remnant from the dark days of the anti-piracy war.  Intrusive drm driver that blocks games if you e.g. have virtual drives running. (Or at least used to).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2014)

Goat Simulator... you're better off buying an actual goat.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Incorrect. Also, awesome guns. Why stick with one metal stick when you have so much to choose from? That one's on you. Not the game's fault you chose a playstyle you don't like.
> 
> //HbS



I don't like to shoot guns in a first person *shooter* when the guns are glorified bb guns. The only weapons that has any real kick to them when fully upgraded is the shotgun and crossbow which Deathscream mentioned. The pistol, submachinegun, flamethrower are weak as hell and even the rocket launcher should be better considering how fucking expensive the ammo is.

Only the shotgun and crossbow make a real difference. I can name dozens upon dozens of other shooters that have better gun feel than Shadow Warrior, including the original Shadow Warrior.

When I played a second time focusing only on the sword, the game felt much more at home. Which made sense considering Flying Hog wouldn't shut the fuck up about it when the game was being advertized.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

So many games that center around guns get the feel of the guns completely wrong. 

They need to be fun to use. They need to have impact in visuals, audio and gameplay.

Just think back to FEAR. Everything rewards you for aiming and has impact. Penetrator literally nails foes to the wall, shotgun from close-up turns them into red mush, particle beam turns them into skeletons, and even the starting pistols are precise killing tools.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 26, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Is Child of Light good? So far I've only heard pretty bad things about it. And that it's really childish. Like, aimed specificly at children
> 
> //HbS



Oh my god are you serious? Child of Light is beautiful.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Hm, I know the original had it but had no idea that was still going on.

Kind of sways my considerations a bit. I was debating if Freedom Cry would be worth it for five bucks and was hoping Liberation would go below 10 but I doubt it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Jesus fucking Hell Christ Bitch Whore GOddess, the Penetrator in fucking F.E.A.R.

That thing was fucking beautiful, most amazing thing in that era like HOLY SHIT, I JUST SHOT A STAKE INTO THAT DUDE'S HEAD AND NOW HE'S HANGING FROM THE WALL

They just don't make shit like that anymore, man...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

krory said:


> They just don't make shit like that anymore, man...



Once the phase of "realistic military shooters" is officially over, we'll get more experimentation with unrealistic guns again. At least I hope so.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 26, 2014)

Haven't played FEAR but damn Doom was the game that started it all.

dat BFG 9000 

gifted krory a copy of Ultimate Doom btw


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2014)

Zaru said:


> So many games that center around guns get the feel of the guns completely wrong.
> 
> They need to be fun to use. They need to have impact in visuals, audio and gameplay.
> 
> Just think back to FEAR. Everything rewards you for aiming and has impact. Penetrator literally nails foes to the wall, shotgun from close-up turns them into red mush, particle beam turns them into skeletons, and even the starting pistols are precise killing tools.



FEAR might have the most boring level design in the world but it has probably the best guns in video games EVER. It's so fucking satisfying. That motherfucking shotgun is sex. The Penetrator, the Particle Weapon...Monolith used to be the very best developer of the first person shooter genre before they were completely destroyed by Warner Brothers.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Once the phase of "realistic military shooters" is officially over, we'll get more experimentation with unrealistic guns again. At least I hope so.



I don't care what anyone says, Bulletstorm was the best fucking shooter of the generation and will be better than anything this gen of consoles. That fucking bola grenade launcher, man... just Jesus fucking Christ.

Epic really needs to go choke on a fucking dick for cancelling the sequel.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> FEAR might have the most boring level design in the world but it has probably the best guns in video games EVER. It's so fucking satisfying. That motherfucking shotgun is sex. The Penetrator, the Particle Weapon...Monolith used to be the very best developer the of the first person shooter genre before they were completely destroyed by Warner Brothers.


Office and storehouse levels one after another, but I still remember most of them for some reason. Probably because I played through it several times on every difficulty. Felt bad about pirating it back in the day but bought it and every FEAR game on Steam later. 

Fear 2 sadly wasn't the same anymore. The handling was "off". It'd be easy to blame the console focus but I'm not sure if that's the only reason.


krory said:


> I don't care what anyone says, Bulletstorm was the best fucking shooter of the generation and will be better than anything this gen of consoles. That fucking bola grenade launcher, man... just Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Epic really needs to go choke on a fucking dick for cancelling the sequel.


Bulletstorm was crazy fun. Pretty to look at. Didn't take itself too seriously. Short but a blast. Too bad a sequel is almost out of the question.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> FEAR might have the most boring level design in the world but it has probably the best guns in video games EVER. It's so fucking satisfying. That motherfucking shotgun is sex. The Penetrator, the Particle Weapon...Monolith used to be the very best developer the of the first person shooter genre before they were completely destroyed by Warner Brothers.



This is why it didn't matter that you were going through Warehouse #98 or Laboratory #62 however far into the game because you're just looking for that next fucker to see how far you can blast him across the room or see if you can nail him to the wall in funny positions.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2014)

Bulletstorm is the Devil May Cry of shooters.

That sounds stupid as shit but it's actually how I really feel about it. The game incentives the player to play the game however you want, rewarding you whenever you come up with  gun combos and killstreaks beyond your average headshot. And the gun arsenal only complements that sentiment. It's all about experimentation, cool presentation and empowerment through skill.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

krory said:


> because you're just looking for that next fucker to see how far you can blast him across the room or see if you can nail him to the wall in funny positions.



That was actually the most hilarious part about Bloodrayne 2.
Forget playing it normally. Pop in those "all weapons, no ammo, unlimited powers" cheats and have a blast.

You could literally circle an enemy with rockets and bullets because time was slowed so much, and then watch as they get physics-blasted towards the horizon.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Bulletstorm was crazy fun. Pretty to look at. Didn't take itself too seriously. Short but a blast. Too bad a sequel is almost out of the question.



And the co-op-based multiplayer was FUN. Like, fuck, man. It was so fucking satisfying trying to do so many kinds of combos. And Oh My Fucking GOd that drill gun. Just fuck.

Man now I want to get Bulletstorm. Jesus Christ.

Again, fucking Epic. I'm so pissed. EA wanted it, even after saying that it performed lower than they expected, but they still were willing to do a sequel (same with Shadows of the Damned and if the whole debacle hadn't happened, a KoA2 would have been looked into). People Can Fly wanted to make teh fuck out of it, they were starting it, but then Epic was like, "LOL NOPE. Throw that shit out and go work on this stupid Gears of War spin-off."

And that's when pretty much everyone in charge of PCF left to start an indie developer and are now working on some nifty-looking supernatural horror investigative adventure game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

I felt like such a champ pulling off some of those combos in Bulletstorm, like headshotting an enemy with the bola grenade and have it then wrap around another enemy and then blow them up and that was like the fucking elementary level shit.

Dead Space had some real awesome weapons, too. Fucking Ripper, man, I abused the fuck out of that. And although DS2 took the action route, that damn Javelin Gun...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

krory said:


> I felt like such a champ pulling off some of those combos in Bulletstorm, like headshotting an enemy with the bola grenade and have it then wrap around another enemy and then blow them up and that was like the fucking elementary level shit.
> 
> Dead Space had some real awesome weapons, too. Fucking Ripper, man, I abused the fuck out of that. And although DS2 took the action route, that damn Javelin Gun...



Sadly, in my playthroughs of Dead Space 1 + 2, I didn't really use the crazy weapons much since I considered them too situational and ammo felt sparse.  Precise limb slicing all day every day.

Dead Space 3 is laughing at me from my rarely opened Origin game list, taunting me with the knowledge that it buried the franchise's horror aspect, but I want to play it for completion's sake.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

If you play as the second player, it probably still has more horror elements than DS2.

The DLC added a bit more but it was so short and so stupid that it felt more like an insult than anything. Like, "Yeah, we COULD have done something like this. But we didn't. And now we never will."


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Should I cave and get Freedom Cry for five bucks?


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Nevermind, that's the DLC version. The Standalone is 7.50.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 26, 2014)

Red Team is on crack man. It's been ahead quite often now.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

Nerf Red plz.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

I guess Valve gave up after all teh butthurt people complained about spreading the wins out fairly.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 26, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bulletstorm is the Devil May Cry of shooters.
> 
> That sounds stupid as shit but it's actually how I really feel about it. The game incentives the player to play the game however you want, rewarding you whenever you come up with  gun combos and killstreaks beyond your average headshot. And the gun arsenal only complements that sentiment. It's all about experimentation, cool presentation and empowerment through skill.





Quake is the devil may cry of shooters.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Alice: Madness Returns is kind of tempting.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Quake is the devil may cry of shooters.



Quake is the Devil May Cry of shooters.

Bulletstorm is the DmC of shooters - improves upon every aspect.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 26, 2014)

just when i think i have all the games i want this sale, another game comes along.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

krory said:


> Alice: Madness Returns is kind of tempting.



Gave me a good 12 hours of entertainment. Some of it very tedious, but you'll see some visuals and hear some sound design that you'd regret missing out on.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9PlKrWJ-zk[/YOUTUBE]

That entire level, man.

Also, the outfits.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 26, 2014)

krory said:


> Alice: Madness Returns is kind of tempting.



It's a great game, minus a few glitches and bugs.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

I watched my bro play it on console a while back and looked pretty groovy. Only played a couple parts that he had trouble with but overall seemed cool.

Hm...


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 26, 2014)

Using a Pepper Grinder as a gun is pretty epic.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2014)

Red team raping everyone else?

Just an average day in Summer Sale 2014.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biU54b6Kk_k[/YOUTUBE]
Is this true?


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 26, 2014)

krory said:


> Quake is the Devil May Cry of shooters.
> 
> Bulletstorm is the DmC of shooters - improves upon every aspect.



NEVER YOU BITCH! NEVER!

[YOUTUBE]0V4ZaFbhYl4[/YOUTUBE]

also tough fight, SKyrim, KoA and Speeping dogs vs Supcom pack, Planetary Annihilation and Sins of a Solar Empire:Rebellion


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2014)

Anyone paying a modicum of attention to the adventure knows that this adventure is rigged from day 1. We don't need to see youtube videos from e-celebs to know that. 

We're too busy paying attention to the sales themselves rather than the steam flavor of the month competition that'll never really work. All of this bullshit is completely optional and yes, meant to make hard money. There's a reason why Valve hired a bunch of economists a few years ago. And this idiot is trying to imply we poor goyims are oblivious to the fact that we're paying Steam when buying cards and leveling our accounts. Because it's not explicitly written in each transaction you make or anything.

Everyone knows about this shit, our eyes aren't being opened. Anyone who tries this hard to fucking control this contest is a fucking retard  since all of the money being generated can't leave Steam anyway. 

You think this is bad, you should've been during the sales of 2011 with the coals. Now that shit could be rigged by any individual person instead of a group of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like reddit or exploited by Valve.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

The video makes Valve sound greedy and evil with its tone. 
Yes, Valve is applying some pretty clever schemes to make us spend more money and they've been planning that since the item inventory was innocently introduced in TF2 (that was really the start of it all), but that's just business exploring its options. Call me a Valvedrone but they aren't forcing us.
The guy complains about needing to level up because he has like 400 friends in his list. How likely and necessary is that? Come on.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Who the fuck needs that many "friends"? I mean, fucking really.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

I have 42 friends on Steam and I only like, like, six of them.


----------



## smoker San (Jun 26, 2014)

Just bought Brave New World. Hope it was worth it.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2014)

Most of mine are random adds from NF. If I only kept the RL friends then I'd be down to 15.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 26, 2014)

My friends list is pretty small mainly because I only added RL friends as opposed to forumers.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 27, 2014)

Ok, i've spent the remainder of my money on Blood Dragon at -75% :33


----------



## Darth (Jun 27, 2014)

anyone get child of light?

Thoughts on it?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 27, 2014)

Zaru said:


> So many games that center around guns get the feel of the guns completely wrong.
> 
> They need to be fun to use. They need to have impact in visuals, audio and gameplay.
> 
> Just think back to FEAR. Everything rewards you for aiming and has impact. Penetrator literally nails foes to the wall, shotgun from close-up turns them into red mush, particle beam turns them into skeletons, and even the starting pistols are precise killing tools.


Dude, not fair. F.E.A.R. had the best guns I can remember. And Killing Floor. Shadow Warrior isn't THAT far behind. And still better than most


krory said:


> I don't care what anyone says, Bulletstorm was the best fucking shooter of the generation and will be better than anything this gen of consoles. That fucking bola grenade launcher, man... just Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Epic really needs to go choke on a fucking dick for cancelling the sequel.


Fucking hell, can't believe that, but I agree with krory here. Bulletstorm was _the_ shit.


Zaru said:


> Sadly, in my playthroughs of Dead Space 1 + 2, I didn't really use the crazy weapons much since I considered them too situational and ammo felt sparse.  Precise limb slicing all day every day.
> 
> Dead Space 3 is laughing at me from my rarely opened Origin game list, taunting me with the knowledge that it buried the franchise's horror aspect, but I want to play it for completion's sake.


Play DS3. Good game. Not that much horror left, and the ending is DLC (shit anyway, watch on Youtube), but the game itself is satisfying and just... fun. It had it's derps, like the sequence where you climb an ice wall, shit's falling, and your hitbox is 2 meters bigger than you... but still worth the time. 

I played through solo, but the game is blatantly designed for co-op as main way of playing. Very often you'll regret you don't have someone to watch your back, as you get surrounded immediatly. It's like many, many encounters were designed for 2 players to stand back to back, shit spawns simultaneously everywhere

Still good. And oh got the gun creator

edit: Speaking of F.E.A.R., vote for it.

//HbS


----------



## Alicia (Jun 27, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Most of mine are random adds from NF. If I only kept the RL friends then I'd be down to 15.



Do you mind me adding you?  What's your steam ID


----------



## Naruto (Jun 27, 2014)

Darth said:


> anyone get child of light?
> 
> Thoughts on it?



It's beautiful. Go for it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2014)

Are the Prototype games worth it?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

Can't say anything about the second one. Played the first on the 360. 

+ Great movement, you can run up skyscrapers, glide around the city, fast-drop to the ground and it all feels smooth
+ Combat is mostly fun, you can mix your powers and various weapons as well as take control of helicopters and tanks

- Story is forgettable
- Most side missions are repetitive. Base infiltration and such don't really change after the first attempts, the novelty wears off quick


----------



## Darth (Jun 27, 2014)

Naruto said:


> It's beautiful. Go for it.



I would but broke. 

Thanks for the reply though! I'll get it when I can.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2014)

I think I'll grab them both as my "mystery games" for this sale. I've heard good things about them. Thanks for the input, sounds like they're fun to play even if the story is meh.


----------



## Krory (Jun 27, 2014)

I pirated Prototype 2 to play for a short while.

Then I realized I was just playing Prototype 1 with a louder, more obnoxious character.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

krory said:


> I pirated Prototype 2 to play for a short while.
> 
> Then I realized I was just playing Prototype 1 with a louder, more obnoxious character.



Das racis.

Though you can blame the makers for that
Not everyone can be Marlow Briggs


----------



## Krory (Jun 27, 2014)

It was pretty damn racist, wasn't it?


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 27, 2014)

Darth said:


> anyone get child of light?
> 
> Thoughts on it?



I'm 5 hours into the game. It's honestly one the must grabs in this sale. It's stunning and beautiful


----------



## Island (Jun 27, 2014)

Is Marlow Briggs actually good? I bought it a few days ago but haven't gotten around to playing it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 27, 2014)

Hrm. Maybe if Child of light goes on sale again, I'll grab it.  Iunno. My funding is winding down.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 27, 2014)

For the people waiting for SS2 to win the vote,  might interest you.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 27, 2014)

krory said:


> Hrm. Maybe if Child of light goes on sale again, I'll grab it.  Iunno. My funding is winding down.



How much did you spend?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 27, 2014)

krory said:


> Anyone ever play Batman: Arkham Origins Blackgate? Debating if I should pick it up for five bucks. Iunno, man.



Blackgate will annoy you if you're used to the flawless controls of the original games. It does a bad job as a Metroid type game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 27, 2014)

Batman Blackgate is a piece of shit FYI


Island said:


> Is Marlow Briggs actually good? I bought it a few days ago but haven't gotten around to playing it.


It's a mid-budget God of War game. But it knows what it is (it's very self-aware), and it revels, bathes in it. Great game. I wanted to shit on it but just couldn't. It's cheesy, it's funny, it's fun. And a Steam key is like 0,99$ on Amazon, so what the fuck


Death-kun said:


> Are the Prototype games worth it?


Yes. The first Prototype was an enjoyable game, open world action/carnage. Like Zaru said, pretty forgettable story, but you can get into it, and it's satisfyingly dark and creepy, especially if you hunt down the members of the intrigue. Lots of options and lots of destruction. Don't expect to level buildings though, it's an old game. 

On the other hand, Prototype 2 has a mixed set of feelings. It improves the original, but the story is still pretty forgettable, but similarily satisfying enough not to shit on it. Unfortunetly it's a bit more constrained (you've got less moves), but it's done in a dynamic and acceptable fashion, it's not worse than the original. And a badass final boss fight.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-rIsocAba4[/youtube]
Listen to dat music. Also, game has more explosions, more destruction, more things to do, but it's clear that Activision was breathing down Radical's necks. Too bad. Here's the biggest problem: the game will either run like shit or it'll run great. For me, it ran flawlessly and I didn't get a single bug, loved the game, had great fun, had the limited edition, money well spent. However, some people had major problems with performance and stability. Radical were killed by Activision before they could finish the patch, but fans managed to put together fixes for many issues, so I guess PC gaming master race wins again. 

tl;dr - Get Prototype, and do research on Prototype 2 - if it'll run on your machine properly, get it as well

//HbS


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I bought both of them since they're so cheap. Will play them eventually.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 27, 2014)

oh god these deals...

awful


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 27, 2014)

Transistor is definitely worth that price. Payday 2 as well. 

I'd avoid Deus Ex DC - get a vanilla/gold edition, and then buy Missing Link - Director's Cut creates more problems than it fixes, last time I checked.

GTA4 bundle is good value as well. Nice warm-up before GTAV. 

Wargame games are good. But niche compared to more popular titles and genres. 

Tropico 4 is Tropico 3 with better graphics

Space Engineers is fun. Early access though, so nope for me.

//HbS


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 27, 2014)

The community's choice with great games :33
it would have been perfect with KotoR 1, though.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2014)

Really want Transistor... but I dunno if I wanna pay $15 for it.

Anyway, bought Child of Light before its sale ended.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 27, 2014)

might just pick up RE4, since I only picked up Castle Crashers so far and doesn't seem like there's going to be anything new this sale


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 27, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Really want Transistor... but I dunno if I wanna pay $15 for it.


I paid around that and most definitely got my money's worth.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2014)

Still no Ikaruga, Ys, Pacman and Double Dragon.

Fuck community votes. Might as well be flash sales.


----------



## Island (Jun 27, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Space Engineers is fun. Early access though, so nope for me.


Pretty much the reason I haven't gotten it yet. Though, there are some early access games that are decent. Starbound is really good for early access. I hear good things from people about Prison Architect. If Planetary Annihilation wasn't stupidly expensive, I'd probably be all over that.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

Island said:


> Pretty much the reason I haven't gotten it yet. Though, there are some early access games that are decent. Starbound is really good for early access. I hear good things from people about Prison Architect. If Planetary Annihilation wasn't stupidly expensive, I'd probably be all over that.



I don't consider the sale price for Planetary Annihilation "stupidly expensive". 
Ironically, it's the most expensive game I bought in this sale and the only early access purchase I've ever made  (afaik)


----------



## Island (Jun 27, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I don't consider the sale price for Planetary Annihilation "stupidly expensive".
> Ironically, it's the most expensive game I bought in this sale and the only early access purchase I've ever made  (afaik)


It was $60 when it was first put up on Steam. Even with the price decrease and being half off because of the sale, I'm not sure I want to spend that much money on an early access.

Plus, I think I have a slightly different definition of expensive. I've only bought things so far that are less than $10.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 27, 2014)

60$? Try 83€. Shit was so unusual I included it in my graduation paper

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 27, 2014)

Wasn't it expensive because of the KS pledges? Just like when Wasteland 2 "launched".

In Prison Architect's case I knew it was because the dev wanted only the most dedicated people to pick it up.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2014)

Eyeing Alan Wake.

How's the PC version of this?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 27, 2014)

Pretty good.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2014)

Neat, Buying the franchise bundle since it's only a dollar more


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 27, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Really want Transistor... but I dunno if I wanna pay $15 for it.
> 
> Anyway, bought Child of Light before its sale ended.


I got it when it was regular price. Its a pretty good game although it might be a tad bit short. That's really the biggest complaint I've seen from people. Its really fun though.


Shirker said:


> Eyeing Alan Wake.
> 
> How's the PC version of this?



I got it too. Never got a chance to get it when it came out on console.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2014)

I think this is looking to be my most eventful sale. For whatever reason I chose this week to make up for lost time and missed games.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 27, 2014)

Alan Wake is great on PC. It's better than it is on a console 

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Eyeing Alan Wake.
> 
> How's the PC version of this?



Pretty awesome. The added resolution goes a long fucking way on making the game even prettier.

Although it's fucking stupid they made it a daily deal and a community vote choice on the same fucking day. So damn retarded.

Just remember. It's not a lake.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 27, 2014)

Dat Sniper Elite 3


----------



## Krory (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh fuck me, FEAR on sale.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2014)

And expansion packs included.

Gud biness.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

That little money for one of the best fps experiences? Best of all, the engine aged surprisingly well for a 2005 game.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 27, 2014)

You know what would be great? Patching Tages out of Riddick and putting it back on Steam.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2014)

I think I'm gonna pick up FEAR as well. Is it fine to just get the one for $2.49, or should I get that more expensive bundle?


----------



## Krory (Jun 27, 2014)

But the expansions sucked.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> You know what would be great? Patching Tages out of Riddick and putting it back on Steam.



Tages forever taints any game it's associated with. It's not on my current PC and I have no intention of getting it. I'll probably have to buy AC4 on PS4 in the future.


----------



## Krory (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm tempted to just drop the 5 bucks on Bloodlines and call it day.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 27, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I think I'm gonna pick up FEAR as well. Is it fine to just get the one for $2.49, or should I get that more expensive bundle?



Just get FEAR. 
Narration wise is really good as a stand alone.


----------



## Island (Jun 27, 2014)

Tropico 3 or Tropico 4? Or both?


----------



## Neji (Jun 27, 2014)

The whole FEAR collection was in a Humble Bundle like a year ago


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 27, 2014)

Question, should I wait for the Asassin's Creed games to be below 75%?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 27, 2014)

That feel when I missed the flash sale for the one game i really wanted. fml.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

Neji said:


> The whole FEAR collection was in a Humble Bundle like a year ago



Ha, now that you remind me, it seems I have spare keys for all FEAR games from that bundle


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 27, 2014)

Anyone? 

I mean cheaper btw.


----------



## Krory (Jun 27, 2014)

I only bought Alan Wake's American Nightmare so far.  I guess I'll just hold off on the other stuff.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 27, 2014)

Where are the games?


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 27, 2014)

I chuckled when I saw the game Hitsuguri Kamui Hikae.


----------



## Krory (Jun 27, 2014)

Someone just bought me Transistor and I' just crying right now you are so beautiful, you know who you are


----------



## Neji (Jun 27, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Ha, now that you remind me, it seems I have spare keys for all FEAR games from that bundle


I got a couple useless games still I think

I usually just redeem everything

Shame some of my favorite games are Origin keys.

I should play Dead Space 3


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

Neji said:


> I got a couple useless games still I think
> 
> I usually just redeem everything
> 
> ...



I need to hand out my list sometime since I'm not doing anything with those keys anyway

Titan Quest
Crysis 2
Dead Space
Burnout Paradise
Sims 3
Botanicula
Amnesia
Trine 2
Mark of the Ninja
Br?tal Legend
Limbo
Bastion
Batman Arkham Asylum, City
Fear 1-3
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Medal of Honor

Probably more that I forgot about


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 27, 2014)

Zaru, can you PM me Mark of the Ninja, please?


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 28, 2014)

@Zaru Surprisingly, I never knew I already had those games.


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2014)

Crap that reminds me i wanted to get Scribblenauts. It seems fun.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2014)

Personally hoping skullgirls is on sale even more.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2014)

krory said:


> Someone just bought me Transistor and I' just crying right now you are so beautiful, you know who you are



I wish someone would buy _me_ Transistor.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2014)

So, apparently, Child of Light and FEAR have not shown up anywhere on my account, even though I have email receipts for them and the money has already been taken from my Steam wallet.

What should be my next course of action?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 28, 2014)

Have you restarted Steam? If that doesn't work, then Customer Service I guess


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2014)

I have restarted Steam, still nothing.  The purchase I made earlier yesterday went through just fine, everything after that (Child of Light and FEAR) has messed up.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 28, 2014)

Just finished metro yesterday.

For $7ish, it certainly was a good buy. Though it was way more linear then i thought it would be, and the variety in weapons and enemies was lacking, imo.

Not to mention the UNmentioned karma system and the 2 endings that depend on it


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2014)

Submitted a support ticket. Thankfully there's a section dedicated to "purchase not added to account", and I included all the info and the confirmation numbers from the email receipts. Hopefully they can get it sorted out quickly.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 28, 2014)

Well, good luck. Btw if it goes through, don't be surprised by the 17gig size of Fear. It includes the two expansions.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2014)

17 GB. 

And thanks. I don't see why it shouldn't. They can just look at my account and see that the games aren't there yet I have receipts. 

Well... hopefully it's that simple.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah, I've heard stories too.  Though my problem should be an open-and-shut case. I gave them the confirmation numbers for both receipts so they can see for themselves. I didn't plan on playing them right away, but I still hope it goes quickly.

Ah, I see. That does seem really clumsy. 

So basically, for the FEAR series, the only thing that should actually be played is the first original game?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 28, 2014)

I hope Action - Platformer wins the community choice. I've been eyeing Mercenary Kings since it was still in Early Access


----------



## Slice (Jun 28, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I wish someone would buy _me_ Transistor.



I wish they would hurry up the Mac version. Loved Bastion and really want to play this.



Kaitou said:


> Question, should I wait for the Asassin's Creed games to be below 75%?



Yes. And even then i say you should only bother with AC2 and AC4. 



Death-kun said:


> So, apparently, Child of Light and FEAR have not shown up anywhere on my account, even though I have email receipts for them and the money has already been taken from my Steam wallet.
> 
> What should be my next course of action?



Just wait. During sales in the last years this has happened a few times for me. They always show up later.



αshɘs said:


> Well, good luck. Btw if it goes through, don't be surprised by the *17gig* size of Fear. It includes the two expansions.



17 gig is big but somehow reasonable.
But i just can not explain _this_


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks Slice, that helps put my mind a bit more at ease. 

Also, yeah, I can't understand why Bioshock Infinite is over 30 GB either.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2014)

LOL what the fuck was that about.

I just added my gift copy of Shovel Knight to my library and right after I did it Child of Light and FEAR showed up in my inventory. 

I'll go close that support ticket.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 28, 2014)

Glad that got sorted out lol



Death-kun said:


> So basically, for the FEAR series, the only thing that should actually be played is the first original game?



The first is the best yeah. The two expansions are totally unremarkable. Well, Extraction Point is somewhat decent, but Perseus Mandate is uninspired. Fear 2 is pretty decent actually, but the combat is just not as good as the first. Not as intense, visceral, you name it. And they ruined the shotgun. The shotgun which in the OG game is arguably the best shotgun in any FPS. The school level is pretty good though. Haven't played Fear 3.



Slice said:


> 17 gig is big but somehow reasonable.
> But i just can not explain _this_



Weird when I played it last year I recall 18 gigs? Does this include the DLC? Uncompressed audio? Cutscenes? Or what? Do I remember wrong? Didn't pay attention to this.

I mean with games like Wolfenstein/Rage we knew it was megatextures, with Titanfall it was uncompressed audio, with Max Payne 3 it was cutscenes.


----------



## Slice (Jun 28, 2014)

I cant really say why, its still downloading. Only managed a few gig during the week but it should finish today. Its with DLC.

I also own the game on Xbox and there it is 6.9 gig (without DLC).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> The first is the best yeah. The two expansions are totally unremarkable. Well, Extraction Point is somewhat decent, but Perseus Mandate is uninspired. Fear 2 is pretty decent actually, but the combat is just not as good as the first. Not as intense, visceral, you name it. And they ruined the shotgun. The shotgun which in the OG game is arguably the best shotgun in any FPS. The school level is pretty good though. Haven't played Fear 3.



Consoles happened.

Fear 3 or F3ar as it's actually called, is fucking atrocious.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 28, 2014)

Imagine if the first FEAR had co-op.
Maybe with synchronized bullet-time for both players.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 28, 2014)

Slice said:


> I wish they would hurry up the Mac version. Loved Bastion and really want to play this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck it only takes you 6 hours to download 34 gigs? Damnnnnnnnn.

It took me over a day and a bit to download Metal Gear Rising and it was 23 gigs.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 28, 2014)

So, playing through Revengeance. Now I know why that game is 25gb. It has HOURS of dialogue in the codec. Jesus. Don't get me wrong, it's interesting, but it drags ooooonnnnn especially Doktor. The game is like 5 or 6 hours long from what I know, I've played for 7 hours, and I've just only beaten Monsoon. Yes, THAT much dialogue.


Lortastic said:


> What the fuck it only takes you 6 hours to download 34 gigs? Damnnnnnnnn.
> 
> It took me over a day and a bit to download Metal Gear Rising and it was 23 gigs.


Got Revengeance in under 4 hours  20mb/s Internet. Too bad upload is only 1mb/s

//HbS


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 28, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> So, playing through Revengeance. Now I know why that game is 25gb. It has HOURS of dialogue in the codec. Jesus. Don't get me wrong, it's interesting, but it drags ooooonnnnn especially Doktor. The game is like 5 or 6 hours long from what I know, I've played for 7 hours, and I've just only beaten Monsoon. Yes, THAT much dialogue.
> 
> *Got Revengeance in under 4 hours  20mb/s Internet. Too bad upload is only 1mb/s*
> 
> //HbS



Goddamit Australia.


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Consoles happened.
> 
> Fear 3 or F3ar as it's actually called, is fucking atrocious.



It's not "actually" called F3AR, stop scaring the devs like that.

They still literally cry over what the publisher did to that.

And F.E.A.R. was actually _fun_ when playing as Paxton.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 28, 2014)

Who wants SW Battlefront2?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm always for free stuff PM if yo want.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2014)

Anyone wants Nyx? This shit just appeared on my inventory out of nowhere. No gift, no trade, nothing.


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2014)

Was it in your wishlist and were you on one of the three winning teams?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 28, 2014)

If it was on his wishlist I doubt he'd just give it away like that


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Anyone wants Nyx? This shit just appeared on my inventory out of nowhere. No gift, no trade, nothing.



Shit I just said I'd take anything free


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2014)

Iunno Zaru, I've seen people throw like hundreds of shit in their wishlist and forget about it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2014)

Free stuff is fun but I'm not going to take something just because it's free, has to be a game I'm actually interested in.  _I ain't no mooch_

...I say as someone just bought me Transistor because damn it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 28, 2014)

Make it count, mate, make it count

Beat Revengeance. There's like 30 minutes of cutscenes during the final bossfight. Jesus. Steam says I've played for 12 hours, and playtime (no cutscenes no codec etc etc) was around 5 and a half. God damn it. Amazing shit, though. Fight against Sam was amazing. 

//HbS


----------



## Alicia (Jun 28, 2014)

krory said:


> Free stuff is fun but I'm not going to take something just because it's free, has to be a game I'm actually interested in.  _I ain't no mooch_
> 
> ...I say as someone just bought me Transistor because damn it.



tell me what's it like

I'd like to get transistor too


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 28, 2014)

It's like Bastion but with amazing gameplay, and much more subtle story narration, rather it being shoved down your throat, also, it's combat focused.

A beautiful game without any objective flaws. I don't remember any. Story is short, but first playthrouh is still 5-9 hours depending on how much lore and challanges you do, and warrants multiple playthroughs. The fact that every ability can serve as buff, active, or passive and can be combined with anything creates huge possibilities for replayability.

The world is absolutely beautiful and the music is great. 

You can play it either like a standard semi-isometric action RPG, or use the tactical interface. They're both good ways to fight. 

Look up Totalbiscuit's video, he does a good job presenting the game, though he bashed the interface for not having a function it in reality had (to be fair, I discovered you could move Functions like that more than half into the game).

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Jun 28, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Make it count, mate, make it count
> 
> Beat Revengeance. There's like 30 minutes of cutscenes during the final bossfight. Jesus. Steam says I've played for 12 hours, and playtime (no cutscenes no codec etc etc) was around 5 and a half. God damn it. Amazing shit, though. Fight against Sam was amazing.
> 
> //HbS



The DLC where you play as SAM is included in the PC version, right?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 28, 2014)

Zaru said:


> The DLC where you play as SAM is included in the PC version, right?


I had no idea that's a thing  but it does!


> This new PC version includes all three DLC missions: Blade Wolf, Jetstream, and VR Missions, in addition to all customized body upgrades for Raiden, including: White Armor, Inferno Armor, Commando Armor, Raiden’s MGS4 body, and the ever-popular Cyborg Ninja.


almost posted a link to Holly Michaels video... good grief

PS: Don't buy Baldur's Gate on Steam. Get it on GOG. No issues on modern systems whatsoever. Enhanced editions aren't all that enhanced and additional content is not worth the time.

//HbS


----------



## Alicia (Jun 28, 2014)

alright then but should I wait or is the current 25% off the best discount it'll get?


----------



## Totitos (Jun 28, 2014)

>change password
>get blocked from selling/buying in the market and trading cards with other people
>summer cards expire on monday
>block is lifted on monday 



My only chance is to throw 30 bucks and praise the gods that all three drops are not repeated ones. Nope.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 28, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> alright then but should I wait or is the current 25% off the best discount it'll get?


Watch a video or two. I bought it for 15+$ and I got more than my money's worth.

//HbS


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 28, 2014)

Someone gifted me Saints Row IV.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I had no idea that's a thing  but it does!
> 
> almost posted a link to Holly Michaels video... good grief
> 
> ...



And Blade wolf.


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Someone gifted me Saints Row IV.



Saints Row IV = Besto game evar


----------



## Mako (Jun 28, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Someone gifted me Saints Row IV.



Fun game. 

I am so tempted to get Thief right now. But I've been hearing a lot of bad about it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2014)

Fuck the haters, I enjoyed Thief.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 28, 2014)

So I was trying to beat Sam's VR4 and now I hate this game. First wave, easy. Second wave... 3 Mastiffs, uh oh. After a few tries I got the hang of it and beat 2... wait, wave 3? Why are there three waves? Oh god it's the flame guys. Mastiff + 2 Schorchers fucked me up for an hour. I just would get stun locked and lose 80+%hp while unable to move. But! Finally! Killed 1 Mastiff, weakened 2 others, killed them with 1 swing, ok. Without the Mastiff I just 1-hit KO'd both flamers. Wait. Wave 4?! A helicopter?! Alright, have some missiles. WAVE 5?! 2 DOGS AND A COW?! Fuck this shit!

Note that I don't have any nanopaste throughout the entire thing.

Fucking camera keeps pointing at the walls instead of enemies, you can easly get screwed over without being able to do anything...


Mako said:


> I am so tempted to get Thief right now. But I've been hearing a lot of bad about it.


Most of the hate comes from the fact that is not completly like the old Thief, or/and from the first half of development cycle when the game was actually really shit. But they redesigned most of the game after a flood of negativity.

//HbS


----------



## Alicia (Jun 28, 2014)

also

should I get half life 2 even though I haven't played the first one (and lack the incentive to buy it)


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 28, 2014)

yes.

Also, Google Black Mesa mod

//HbS


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 28, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> also
> 
> should I get half life 2 even though I haven't played the first one (and lack the incentive to buy it)



It was the first one I played so I would say yes.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2014)

What are the best recommendations from the current daily deals?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> What are the best recommendations from the current daily deals?



If only skull girls was.
Too bad it's only 50% off.


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> What are the best recommendations from the current daily deals?



*Everything.*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 28, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> What are the best recommendations from the current daily deals?


Chivalry, Wolfenstein, Shadowrun. Maybe Thief (do research).

*Don't:* - Goat Sim (5 minutes of fun is all it'll get you) and Baldur's Gate EE (better on GOG, go get it there )

//HbS


----------



## Nim (Jun 28, 2014)

I got Bejeweled 3, Plague Inc, Papers Please, Stanley Parable, 10000000, Castle Crashers and Sonic All-Stars Racing Transformed this sale 
Not as much as in the last sale, but I had to set a limit so I don't buy EVERYTHING ;;


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2014)

My brother really wants Plague Inc, hoping it dips down just a bit lower.

I'm not sure there's much else I could really desire here. I might pick up a couple of the super-cheap games like Marlow Briggs and Payday. Might try to get the Dragonfall DLC for Shadowrun.

But aside from that, not sure.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2014)

Decided to grab the Chivalry Complete Pack. Unless something amazing shows up during the last few daily deals/flash sales I think my last games will be Splinter Cell: Blacklist and Spec Ops: The Line, assuming they go on sale again.


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm considering Chivalry but between needing to not suck at games and it being a focus on multiplayer, I'm not sure I can manage. At least I can get lucky in shit like Nether and Nosgoth.


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2014)

*FUCK IT IMMA BUY THE BANK HEIST DLC*


----------



## Nim (Jun 28, 2014)

krory said:


> My brother really wants Plague Inc, hoping it dips down just a bit lower.



It's still in early access and both the main sale and the flashsale (or was is community vote sale) had it for -33%. Don't think it will get much cheaper soon
;(


----------



## Zaru (Jun 28, 2014)

krory said:


> *FUCK IT IMMA BUY THE BANK HEIST DLC*



Just bought Payday 1+2 today as well. But on Amazon.com, because it's cheaper


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> It's still in early access and both the main sale and the flashsale (or was is community vote sale) had it for -33%. Don't think it will get much cheaper soon
> ;(



Yeah, he's penny-pinching - the Flash Sale was supposed to bring it down to like 11 or 12 something instead of the 13 something it's at now.  I think he's hoping for that.




Zaru said:


> Just bought Payday 1+2 today as well. But on Amazon.com, because it's cheaper



I meant the Thief Bank Heist Job DLC. Because Thief is awesome.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 28, 2014)

So Payday 2 and Thief both have a "Bank Heist" dlc


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2014)

Indeed.

But Thief's is probably better because it's Thief.

And Payday 2 is just... Payday 2...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2014)

krory said:


> Yeah, he's penny-pinching - the Flash Sale was supposed to bring it down to like 11 or 12 something instead of the 13 something it's at now.  I think he's hoping for that.



Being "poor" sucks


----------



## Rios (Jun 28, 2014)

Please dont tell me Sniper Elite 3 has respawning enemies. If thats the case stealth is absolutely useless. Its not like shooting someone, then running 20 meters away and waiting for 10 seconds till things cool off is any interesting but hey, gotta aim carefully all those nut shots. 

Seriously this game is just an overglorified X-rey nut crusher.


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2014)

Rios said:


> Seriously this game is just an overglorified X-rey nut crusher.



So, like Sniper Elite 2.


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2014)

Another chance to get State of Decay - knowing my luck it won't win.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 28, 2014)

'Coincidentally' all the teams are almost neck to neck on the last day of sales.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 28, 2014)

Holy shit the summer badge leve goes beyond 2750.

Who has the time or money to do that?!


----------



## Totitos (Jun 28, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Holy shit the summer badge leve goes beyond 2750.
> 
> Who has the time or money to do that?!





He tried


----------



## Mako (Jun 28, 2014)

Instead of collecting and creating badges, I just earn money off of them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2014)

Mako said:


> Instead of collecting and creating badges, I just earn money off of them.


It's really too bad you need to be level 8 to get them.


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2014)

I get badged for games I like.  I already have a Level 5 Betrayer badge.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2014)

I got 10 dollars on my Steam Wallet. 

Sales last til tomorrow....


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm wondering if I should craft the level 2 Summer Badge with all of my extra cards or just sell them off for like $5.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I'm wondering if I should craft the level 2 Summer Badge with all of my extra cards or just sell them off for like $5.



Can you spare #9 to a bro?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 29, 2014)

I certainly can. However, cards can't be gifted, so you have to trade me some sort of garbage you don't want anymore.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 29, 2014)

Can't you trade but offer nothing? So in that way, it's kinda like gifting.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm not sure.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah it works that way as well. 

But its whatever, it was an emoticon.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 29, 2014)

I have 8.26c to blow (yeah I restocked my funds yesterday) before the sale ends. Not sure whether to craft more or buy cheap games.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 29, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> I have 8.26c to blow (yeah I restocked my funds yesterday) before the sale ends. Not sure whether to craft more or buy cheap games.


Games 

//HbS


----------



## Alicia (Jun 29, 2014)

Mako said:


> Instead of collecting and creating badges, I just earn money off of them.



same here I really see no use in these badges whatsoever


----------



## Nim (Jun 29, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> 'Coincidentally' all the teams are almost neck to neck on the last day of sales.



:amazed



Mako said:


> Instead of collecting and creating badges, I just earn money off of them.



I crafted the badge once and sold the rest of the cards xD you don't earn much money with them anymore tho. But it's enough so I can get the cards for the badges of the games I like.


And yes you can start a trade and then let only one person put stuff in it. Then it's like gifting.


----------



## Slice (Jun 29, 2014)

The voting stopped?
Isnt the sale supposed to be still on tomorrow / on monday?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 29, 2014)

Man I was one vote away from another card.

Shame.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2014)

krory said:


> Was it in your wishlist and were you on one of the three winning teams?



What Zaru said. I don't even know this game existed. And it's still here.

Anyway, crap dailies, decent flash sales and crap community vote. We still got one more day, right?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 29, 2014)

Slice said:


> The voting stopped?
> Isnt the sale supposed to be still on tomorrow / on monday?


Either it's encore day or, like before, the sale will end the moment 30th happens, not after 30th ends.

//HbS


----------



## Nim (Jun 29, 2014)

The last day is "Top Sellers Sale" or something :0 at least it was like this in the Winter Sale.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh, yeah. I forgot, last day is top seller.



Hunted by sister said:


> So I was trying to beat Sam's VR4 and now I hate this game. First wave, easy. Second wave... 3 Mastiffs, uh oh. After a few tries I got the hang of it and beat 2... wait, wave 3? Why are there three waves? Oh god it's the flame guys. Mastiff + 2 Schorchers fucked me up for an hour. I just would get stun locked and lose 80+%hp while unable to move. But! Finally! Killed 1 Mastiff, weakened 2 others, killed them with 1 swing, ok. Without the Mastiff I just 1-hit KO'd both flamers. Wait. Wave 4?! A helicopter?! Alright, have some missiles. WAVE 5?! 2 DOGS AND A COW?! Fuck this shit!
> 
> Note that I don't have any nanopaste throughout the entire thing.//HbS



What difficulty are you on? Because the only time that's remotely hard is on Revengeance difficulty since they mostly oneshot you. And still it's pretty easy since perfect countering insta kills everything. Just....just create distance and perfect counter, dude. Git Gud.

Then again I only played the DLC went from overpriced to free months after the game came out so I had almost a hundred hours of practice. You also have Bladewolf DLC to play which is kinda underwhelming except for the last boss which is fucking great. It's bullshit to perfect score but great if you just want to have fun.


----------



## Slice (Jun 29, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Either it's encore day or, like before, the sale will end the moment 30th happens, not after 30th ends.
> 
> //HbS



It says new deals in 4.5 hours.
Which taking the american timezone into account is the 29th.

So i guess there is an encore day.

I hope so, still need to buy the Xcom expansion because i missed it earlier.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 29, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What difficulty are you on? Because the only time that's remotely hard is on Revengeance difficulty since they mostly oneshot you. And still it's pretty easy since perfect countering insta kills everything. Just....just create distance and perfect counter, dude. Git Gud.


I'm bad at perfect countering. Don't get me wrong, I successfully block almost all attacks, but I never seem to stun them (Y+B instakill QTE doesn't show up, they just get knocked backwards in a defensive position - except flamers, these I always kill once I get them to charge). 

Geez, I know I suck at parrying, no need to be an asshole. I'm new 

//HbS


----------



## Nim (Jun 29, 2014)

Here is a list of all the sales atm :3 even those not mentioned on the front page. Dunno if this site is well known, just learned about it now, so I thought about sharing it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

Welp, at least got State of Decay and the BReakdown DLC.

Guess that will be teh last of it for me.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2014)

So everything is gonna go on Sale again on the 30th?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 29, 2014)

If anything, just the most popular 9 deals.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2014)

^

Only the best sellers of the sale go up again. Which I wouldn't mind nowadays if the Steam sales wouldn't be rampant with repetition. With so many fucking games on the platform, I have absolutely no idea why they feel the need to reuse game sales so many times. I think I saw Le Epic Goat Simulator on the Daily/Community/Flash throughout the whole thing.



Hunted by sister said:


> I'm bad at perfect countering.



There's your problem. Get the timing right and the game will become piss easy. You can beat bosses in mere seconds with perfect counters.


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

Maybe if Metro goes up again I can get it if I can get a few more bucks.  Otherwise I'll go for the little things like Marlow Briggs and Payday and God Mode.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 29, 2014)

Steam:
Outlast
Metal Gear Rising 
Defy Gravity (lol cheaper than cards I got from it)
Kane and Lynch: Dead Men 
Shadowrun Returns Deluxe
Call of Juarez Gunslinger
Deadly Premonition: The Director's Cut 
The Cat Lady

GOG:
Torchlight
Omerta City of Gangsters
Magrunner: Dark Pulse
Bloodrayne 
Bloodrayne 2

Damn, been a busy sale. 


Deathbringerpt said:


> There's your problem. Get the timing right and the game will become piss easy. You can beat bosses in mere seconds with perfect counters.


I know! But how do I get the perfect one? Do I wait until the very last moment? Or what? 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

Alan Wake's American Nightmare
Betrayer
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger
Castle Crashers
Contagion
Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition
DLC Quest
Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams
Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams - Rise of the Owlverlord
Hotline Miami
Mars: War Logs
Nether
Nosgoth
ORION: Dino Horde
Shadowrun Returns
Slender: The Arrival
State of Decay (and Breakdown DLC)
They Bleed Pixels
Torchlight II

And got Transistor and Mirror's Edge as gifts.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2014)

My Steam haul



Some other stuff like Alpha Centauri on GOG, FC3 Blood Dragon and Payday 1+2 on Amazon


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

I already have a great deal of all the really good deals like Tomb Raider, Dishonored, the Batmans, Tell Tale Games, etc. 

But now that I think about it there's still stuff I'd like - like Outlast... meh.


----------



## Slice (Jun 29, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Some other stuff like *Alpha Centauri on GOG,* FC3 Blood Dragon and Payday 1+2 on Amazon



>checks gog
>there is a mac version of it
>it includes alien crossfire

allofmymoney.jpg

haven't played this in _years_.


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

That Grim Dawn game looks pretty cool.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2014)

I am considering PayDay but like on PS3, I got no one to play it with.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2014)

Slice said:


> >checks gog
> >there is a mac version of it
> >it includes alien crossfire
> 
> ...



I still have the disk lying on my desk. I think I just want to give GOG money.


----------



## Slice (Jun 29, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I still have the disk lying on my desk. I think I just want to give GOG money.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2014)

krory said:


> That Grim Dawn game looks pretty cool.



Early access shit at the moment. Just play the dozens of Diablo clones that are already finished.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2014)

Lol you use the default theme? 

Also as for me:

Half Life Collection
Devil May Cry 4
Marlow Briggs 
Call of Juarez: Gunslinder
State of Decay (+DLC)
Rage
Metal Slug 3
Mitsurugi Kamui Hikae
Pacman Championship DX
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
Slender
Betrayer
Metro Last Light
Sleeping Dogs (+DLC)
Kingdom of Amalur (+DLC)
Fallout 3 GOTY
Deus EX Human Revolution DE
Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition.
Saints Row IV


----------



## eHav (Jun 29, 2014)

any chance of borderlands 2 goty comming back to 75% or whatever it was? didnt have enough back then


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 29, 2014)

Orange theme best theme.

//HbS


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2014)

Wait Gus from Breaking Bad is in a Pay Day 2 DLC?

Well shit, now I am more incline to get it.


----------



## Rios (Jun 29, 2014)

The fuck, I can see prices and discounts but I cant see the images of the games 

EDIT: Right, fix it right when I make a post about it, a-holes


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 29, 2014)

eHav said:


> any chance of borderlands 2 goty comming back to 75% or whatever it was? didnt have enough back then


You're in luck 

and the sale is mocking me. Still just a little short of cash to buy Brothers. Oh well.

//HbS


----------



## Slice (Jun 29, 2014)

Thinking about Deponia. 
Played basically nothing but point&click adventures in the 90s and this looks like something i'd enjoy.

But should i really drop 14€ on it when i already bought all that other stuff i got this week?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2014)

Definitely gonna pick up Assassin's Creed Revelations now.  Love that.

Not too sure about III.


----------



## Slice (Jun 29, 2014)

13 new games.
This will last until the next summer sale... at least.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 29, 2014)

welp, skyrim, new vegas fallout 3 and Dishonored on sale again


if you are planning to buy fallout 3 and new vegas, get TTW

for Skyrim, The Legendary Edition is worth it because of some Incoming mods soon and some existing ones, including Skywind Beta and Skybilivion, and some dungeons like Mzark

Dishonored is a Must Buy and Wolfenstein is awesome


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 29, 2014)

Blacklist and Spec Ops never came back. 

Oh well, there's always next time I suppose.

My haul:

Sleeping Dogs DLC Collection
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning Collection
Prototype
Prototype 2
Sim City 4 Deluxe
Rayman Legends
Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons
King Arthur's Gold
Rogue Legacy
LA Noire: The Complete Edition
Child of Light
FEAR: Ultimate Shooter Edition
Chivalry: Complete Pack
Shovel Knight


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2014)

Slice said:


>



You know, the funny thing is, playing Alpha Centauri was completely by chance. I probably would have heard about it for the first time 15 years after it came out if it hadn't been for my game-illiterate parents randomly deciding to buy 11 year old me a game.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2014)

Half Life Collection
Devil May Cry 4
Marlow Briggs 
Call of Juarez: Gunslinder
State of Decay (+DLC)
Rage
Metal Slug 3
Mitsurugi Kamui Hikae
Pacman Championship DX
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
Slender
Betrayer
Metro Last Light
Sleeping Dogs (+DLC)
Kingdom of Amalur (+DLC)
Fallout 3 GOTY
Deus EX Human Revolution DE
Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition.
Saints Row IV
Assassin's Creed Revelations 
Injustice: Gods Among Us (if I end up getting it for free on Monday)

Aiming to get at least 1 or 2 more games.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 29, 2014)

Fuck yeah Sleeping Dogs

//HbS


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 29, 2014)

The Witcher 2 EE at 80% - Dragon Age Origin UE at 75%
i need to find the money


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2014)

Was debating between Dishonored and ACIII but decided with ACIII only because I want to get the GOTY of Dishonored on a sale, at a good price.


----------



## Slice (Jun 29, 2014)

Spent almost 69€

This is a years worth of entertainment for the price of a new console game.
No regrets


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2014)

Slice said:


> Spent almost 69?
> 
> This is a years worth of entertainment for the price of a new console game.
> No regrets



PC Master Race?


----------



## Slice (Jun 29, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> PC Master Race?



I own an Xbox 360 and a Mac.

I don't think you can get further away from the master race than that.


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

Guh. Too much to consider.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2014)

Slice said:


> I own an Xbox 360 and a Mac.
> 
> I don't think you can get further away from the master race than that.



You still got a good deal of games for the price of one single console game. 

That's pretty close to me.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 29, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Was debating between Dishonored and ACIII but decided with ACIII only because I want to get the GOTY of Dishonored on a sale, at a good price.


An unfortunate choice 

//HbS


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2014)

Welp, I am done for this year's Summer Sale. My most eventful one yet.

Alan Wake Franchise
Battleblock Theatre
Dark Souls
Fairy Bloom Freesia
Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams
Mercenary Kings
Papers, Please
Sonic CD
The Stanley Parable
Terraria
and They Bleed Pixels

Feels gud. I wonder if I'll finish half of these, though....


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> An unfortunate choice
> 
> //HbS



I heard mixed opinions, tbh and for 5 dollars then why not? It's the only AC that I missed so far tbh. If it sucks for me, at least it was 5 and not 60 and if its good it was a bargain.


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

>MFW ACIII is the third best AC next to Black Flag and Liberation


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah, you've got a point, Kaitou. I personally got AC2, plus Brotherhood and AC4, supposedly the two best ones.

I know that AC1 and AC3 are shit, and I heard Revelations was a step down from Brotherhood. AC5 is going to suck, appereantly, and Liberation is poor man's AC4.

//HbS


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Metal Gear Rising Revengeance....... The first Metal Gear game I have played   Its good though.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 29, 2014)

Posting summer sale's damage


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 29, 2014)

Dokiz1 said:


> Metal Gear Rising Revengeance....... The first Metal Gear game I have played   Its good though.


It's not really a Metal Gear game... it's a Platinum game.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's not really a Metal Gear game... it's a Platinum game.
> 
> //HbS



Weren't you just complaining about the hours of codec talk?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2014)

Good list Totitos


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

>Metal Gear game
>Not a Metal Gear game


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2014)

Pacman Championship edition DX is so fucking awesome. It uses the original Pacman as the basis for it's a completely different beast altogether.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 29, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Weren't you just complaining about the hours of codec talk?


Complaining? No! It was cool and interesting. If I didn't find it interesting I wouldn't stop after every fight to see if there's a new conversation.

Except Doktor. That was boring technobabble.


krory said:


> >Metal Gear game
> >Not a Metal Gear game


In a way  gameplay-wise I mean, it's nothing like any other MG game I know, and I've played most. Also, it's a different take on the whole 'verse. It's not a Kojima game, they tried and scrapped what they made, then gave the title to Platinum to work from ground up.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 29, 2014)

lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Complaining? No! It was cool and interesting. If I didn't find it interesting I wouldn't stop after every fight to see if there's a new conversation.
> 
> Except Doktor. That was boring technobabble.



Let's take a D.O.O.M.P  xD kek

I stopped listening to those things after the second hour of fucking talking about the most inane shit possible. I lost it when Raiden of all people started babbling that a man should have standards when it comes to women. Follow your own advice, asshole.



Hunted by sister said:


> In a way  gameplay-wise I mean, it's nothing like any other MG game I know, and I've played most. Also, it's a different take on the whole 'verse. It's not a Kojima game, they tried and scrapped what they made, then gave the title to Platinum to work from ground up.
> 
> //HbS



It's a Metal Gear game. Not a Metal Gear Solid game. There's been more spinoffs than just Rising, you know.


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

And there's been more Metal Gear games _before_ Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 29, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's a Metal Gear game. Not a Metal Gear Solid game. There's been more spinoffs than just Rising, you know.





krory said:


> And there's been more Metal Gear games _before_ Metal Gear Solid.


I know, I know, it's just very different. It's literally the only one that was not touched by Kojima, but rather developed under his banner. The only thing Kojima's team did was oversee the overall plot and the design of the main character. Everything else is nothing but Platinum.

Okay, Snake's Revenge is another title. But that was a loooong ass time ago.

//HbS


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 29, 2014)

one of the reasons to buy the Skyrim legendary edition

Link removed


----------



## Alicia (Jun 29, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> one of the reasons to buy the Skyrim legendary edition
> 
> Link removed





you get legendary edition because Solstheim and the Dawnguard questline (and hearthfire lel)


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 29, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> you get legendary edition because Solstheim and the Dawnguard questline (and hearthfire lel)



and mainly because all mods for now onward will need both 3, mainly skybilivion, Skywind, the new requiem update, the spears mod, the tamriel reborn

also its worth because of Lydia Going jelly Sohryu with Serana and Frea during the quest line


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh look. *Another* spear mod.

(Just get the base game and pirate the DLC, there's no way for them to know, lol)


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 29, 2014)

krory said:


> Oh look. *Another* spear mod.
> 
> (Just get the base game and pirate the DLC, there's no way for them to know, lol)



im being the savior of Cable TV, GoG and Steam

the one who's telling people to evade the shit pirated versions so the original can prevail!

GTFO Bitch from Nu-crap raider


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 29, 2014)

HOW DID I MISS THE PUPPY GAMES ULTRABUNDLE?! FUUCK!


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

You sound mad.


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

Metro 2033 would be worth it just for the 50% off of Metro 2033 Redux.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 29, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> im being the savior of Cable TV, GoG and Steam
> 
> the one who's telling people to evade the shit pirated versions so the original can prevail!
> 
> GTFO Bitch from Nu-crap raider



I used to pirate games, but its such a hassle working with keygens and crack patches etc.

I just pirate movies because I hate hollywood's film industry and music if its nowhere to be found legally.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> HOW DID I MISS THE PUPPY GAMES ULTRABUNDLE?! FUUCK!



Gonna have to look that up since it made you that upset. 



krory said:


> Metro 2033 would be worth it just for the 50% off of Metro 2033 Redux.



I got 2033 for Free cause of THQ giving away free copies and bought Last Light as well.

50% Master Race. Hopefully they get another discount along with it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 29, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> I used to pirate games, but its such a hassle working with keygens and crack patches etc.
> 
> I just pirate movies because I hate hollywood's film industry and music if its nowhere to be found legally.


Before Steam swallowed the distribution deal for almost every title out there, getting games to work was more of a hassle than pirating them. Disc issues, intrusive DRM, manual patching and fixes... 

While most of the time installing a pirated game was as simple as extracting an automated chain of archives to a folder. RELOADED ftw.


krory said:


> You sound mad.


Heck yeah I am. Good bundle, ridicoulus value, fun games.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

> ...a first person survival horror adventure that focuses heavily on exploration, immersion, atmosphere, story and interactivity.



We've reached a point where something is more plentiful than FPS games.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 29, 2014)

Everyone trying to copy Amnesia TDD and Slender.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

And all of the other games that did it before them.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 29, 2014)

Name one that was a huge loud success. Amnesia started the flood, preceeded by Penumbra series, which never got half the attention Amnesia TDD did.

//HbS


----------



## Totitos (Jun 29, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> lol


Superior version coming through 



Kaitou said:


> Good list Totitos



Thanks 

I was thinking of getting Serious Sam 3 but I'm not sure if my toaster could run it (unfortunately that happened with Pantsu May Cry) .


----------



## Alicia (Jun 29, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Before Steam swallowed the distribution deal for almost every title out there, getting games to work was more of a hassle than pirating them. Disc issues, intrusive DRM, manual patching and fixes...
> 
> While most of the time installing a pirated game was as simple as extracting an automated chain of archives to a folder. RELOADED ftw.
> 
> //HbS



lol I just got this rig last august

I only pirated games shortly afterwards


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

>MFW as usual HbS only cares about popularity
>MFW nobody remembers the superior Clock Tower series


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 29, 2014)

krory said:


> >MFW *as usual HbS only cares about popularity*
> >MFW nobody remembers the superior Clock Tower series


Popularity dictates trends. People don't suddenly start making a certain thing en masse because of some old, obscure original. No, they start after someone succeeds and reveals the fact, that the money pie is actually a big one, so now everyone wants a piece of it.

It's the same story like with Minecraft clones, modern military shooters, rogue-lites, etc etc etc. There was also a time where every single fucking indie game was a puzzle platformer with 1 key mechanic. Why? Because Braid. Need I go on?

Also, bold - lol. Couldn't be more wrong, mate. I'm the herald of unpopular (opinions) around here

//HbS


----------



## Griever (Jun 29, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> one of the reasons to buy the Skyrim legendary edition
> 
> Link removed



My Skyrim is taking forever to launch for some reason. 

Just thought i'd randomly throw that out there/

EDIT: if there is anyone else on Blue team in this thread: we should be ashamed of ourselves, what happened to our competitive spirit!


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

*Final Haul:*

Hotline Miami
Torchlight II
ORION: Dino Horde
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger
Shadowrun Returns
DLC Quest
Nosgoth (Veteran Pack)
Slender: The Arrival
Betrayer
Contagion
Nether
Dark Souls
Castle Crashers
Giana Sisters: Twisted Bundle
They Bleed Pixels
Mars: War Logs
Alan Wake's American Nightmare
State of Decay
State of Decay: Breakdown
State of Decay: Lifeline
Metro: Last Light (Complete)
Nation Red
Mirror's Edge (gift)
Transistor (gift)
Ultimate Doom (gift)
Starwars Battlefront II (gift)
7 Days To Die (gift)


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

And may still be able to swing Metro 2033, not sure. Doubtful, but...


----------



## Mako (Jun 29, 2014)

Griever said:


> Seemed like it, hmm.
> 
> Still, we did poorly, rigged or not.



The whole thing was either rigged or the whole: "let each team win at least one day" thing on Reddit worked really well. Until Steam altered the rules.

--
So far I got:
BattleBlock Theater
Castle Crashers
FTL Advanced Edition
Borderlands 2
Batman Arkham Asylum
Batman Arkham Origins

Gifted to friends:
Castle Crashers
Borderlands 2
Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 29, 2014)

lol I got SpaceChem for free.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 29, 2014)

So this is what I got 

-Risk of Rain
-Terraria
-Portal 2
-Defy Gravity
-Shadowrun Returns + Dragonfall DLC
-One Way Heroics
-The Witcher 1 and 2 Enchanced versions

not a big list but i enjoy it


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 29, 2014)

-Bastion
-Child of Light
-Counter Strike S + Gary's Mod
-Skyrim
-Witcher 1 & 2

I've played about 2~ hours combined only touching Skyrim and Witcher 1. Spent most of my free time still playing LoL haha.

I want to buy Walking Dead season 2, but my my part 1 save is on the xbox


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

God Mode and Nation Red are pretty fun.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 30, 2014)

I heard bad things about God Mode.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3efE1vQt28A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 30, 2014)

Damn yo, those games are mad cheap.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 30, 2014)

Go gettem, maybe send me a few.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 30, 2014)

Griever said:


> My Skyrim is taking forever to launch for some reason.
> 
> Just thought i'd randomly throw that out there/
> 
> EDIT: if there is anyone else on Blue team in this thread: we should be ashamed of ourselves, what happened to our competitive spirit!



Phuck you I dun care about these damn teams


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 30, 2014)

Just picked up border lands 2, GOTY

So this sale net'd me 2 games for under $20. Not too bad, for me.

Hopefully BL2 gives me more playability then M:LL


----------



## Griever (Jun 30, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> Phuck you I dun care about these damn teams


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 30, 2014)

Just added Astrebreed to my list and leaning towards buying Transistor as well. If it was >$10 I would have already snatched it away, but $18 is a little too much considering I bought everything on my list for under $10 (except Skyrim).


----------



## Slice (Jun 30, 2014)

Well Transistor has only been out for a few weeks cant expect a massive discount there.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 30, 2014)

I wanna get ESO without the 15$$$$/month fee 

ofc nothing to do with steam sales


----------



## Muk (Jun 30, 2014)

i resisted the Andy sale and only got skyrim as a gift xD


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 30, 2014)

krory said:


> God Mode


no


krory said:


> and Nation Red are pretty fun.


Fuck yes, everyone should check this out. Really damn fun game with satisfying zombie splatter, it's *the* arena zombie horde shooter. Another game that was later copied 

//HbS


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 30, 2014)

Ok i got
Batman Arkham Asylum Goty
Batman Arkham City Goty
Endless Space
Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon
Metro 2033

now i managed to fuel my wallet with 10€.
I probably will buy two between Witcher 2, Dragon Age Origins and Dishonored. Problem is wich one rule out.


----------



## Slice (Jun 30, 2014)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> I probably will buy two between Witcher 2, Dragon Age Origins and Dishonored. Problem is wich one rule out.



Get Witcher 2 and DA: O


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 30, 2014)

To whoever said that - Sniper Elite 3 doesn't have respawning enemies. As a matter of fact, they fixed a lot of problems from V2.

//HbS


----------



## Alicia (Jun 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> Get Witcher 2 and DA: O



ditto

get Witcher and Dragon Age bae


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2014)

Get DA: O and Dishonored.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 30, 2014)

Gifted:

-Marlow Briggs
-Thomas was alone
-Shadowrun Returns
-E.Y.E Divine Cybermancy
-Far Cry Blood Dragon
- DW8: XL Complete Edition (to one very lucky person)


----------



## Rios (Jun 30, 2014)

Didnt buy anything. They were recycling the same old games over and over again, boring.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 30, 2014)

Rios said:


> Didnt buy anything. They were recycling the same old games over and over again, boring.



But you only play like two games anyway


----------



## Rios (Jun 30, 2014)

3 games with Watch Dogs!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 30, 2014)

At last i decided for The Witcher 2 and DA: O. And i spent my last euro on _One Way Heroics_ and _Defy Gravity_.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 30, 2014)

the only game which i want before the sales end its the DLC for chivalry, but i ran out of money


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 30, 2014)

Chivalry DLC? You mean the expansion pack with various factions? It kind of sucked compared to original Chivalry MW.

//HbS


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 30, 2014)

Deadliest Warriors was good. 

Wut? 

Anyways, I lie....My last purchase will be Dark Souls, making my final list to:

Half Life Collection
Devil May Cry 4
Marlow Briggs 
Call of Juarez: Gunslinder
State of Decay (+DLC)
Rage
Metal Slug 3
Mitsurugi Kamui Hikae
Pacman Championship DX
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
Slender
Betrayer
Metro Last Light
Sleeping Dogs (+DLC)
Kingdom of Amalur (+DLC)
Fallout 3 GOTY
Deus EX Human Revolution DE
Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition.
Saints Row IV
Assassin's Creed Revelations 
Injustice: Gods Among Us (if I end up getting it for free on Monday)
Assassin's Creed III
Dark Souls


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 30, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Chivalry DLC? You mean the expansion pack with various factions? It kind of sucked compared to original Chivalry MW.
> 
> //HbS



yeah bust most people is playing atm


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I know! But how do I get the perfect one? Do I wait until the very last moment? Or what?
> 
> //HbS



Well...yes. That's what the game tells you. Only the red highlighted attacks can be countered and you have the wait until the hit almost connects in order to perfect parry and decimate the fuckers. Just pick an early level heavy on the regular cyborgs and practice. If you're good (And lucky) your counter attack will connect a bunch of guys at the same time and let you zandatsu all of their asses. Once I managed to counter 6 guys at the same time. My 360 couldn't take it and just froze. Fucking glorious shit.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 30, 2014)

_Adventures of Shuggy_ is such a jolly, my little cousin is going crazy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 30, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well...yes. That's what the game tells you. Only the red highlighted attacks can be countered and you have the wait until the hit almost connects in order to perfect parry and decimate the fuckers. Just pick an early level heavy on the regular cyborgs and practice. If you're good (And lucky) your counter attack will connect a bunch of guys at the same time and let you zandatsu all of their asses. Once I managed to counter 6 guys at the same time. My 360 couldn't take it and just froze. Fucking glorious shit.


Well, game never told me how to get a perfect counter. Just that I can parry and counter-attack, but not how. And that I can't block everything. Yeah, I played the tutorial. It was minimalistic. I basicly found out that you can block everything that isn't a grab, third hammer swing, flame, or flying (but not rolling!) wreckage.

That's what I saw on YT videos. In most VRs, they'd just leave one or two human-sized soldiers alive, bunch everything up and then counter. No need to even cut, they'll just fall over.

//HbS


----------



## Totitos (Jun 30, 2014)

I completely forgot to buy Ikaruga and now it's back up to 10 dollars


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 30, 2014)

Didn't get as many games as you guys did but I got:

- Metal Gear Rising
- Ys: Origins
- Transistor
- Bastion
- Metal Slug
- Child of Light
- One Way Heroics

Got gifted: Ys: The Oath


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2014)

Man.

Forgot how fucking fun State of Decay is.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 30, 2014)

Got: Banished, Dishonored, Alan Wake, Tropico 4

Ended up missing out on Shadowrun Returns and Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons after I put both in my cart before going to sleep. Woke up after the Summer Sale was over

Anyone ever play Brothers before?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 1, 2014)

I got:

Mitsurugi Kamui Hikae
Strike Vector

I guess we indie now...


----------



## Island (Jul 1, 2014)

I got:

Marlow Briggs
Gone Home
Don't Starve
The Stanley Parable
Papers, Please
Psychonauts
Tropico
Tropico 2
Tropico 3
Tropico 4
AI War: Fleet Command


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 1, 2014)

Shark Skin said:


> Got: Banished, Dishonored, Alan Wake, Tropico 4
> 
> Ended up missing out on Shadowrun Returns and Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons after I put both in my cart before going to sleep. Woke up after the Summer Sale was over
> 
> Anyone ever play Brothers before?



I played a few hours of Brothers. You definitely need a controller for it. It makes it so much easier.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 2, 2014)

Dark Souls won't launch... 

It worked when I pirated it before, wtf steam srsly? 

and on top of that, I bought BF3 DLC pack while I wanted to get the base game. It said BF3 Premium and my Origin is set in EN while the store itself is set in French because my country is Belgium (which is fucking BS) so EA fucking tricked me you fuckers;


----------



## EJ (Jul 9, 2014)

Picked up a few things but most stuff I was interested in I already had. Was a good sale for people who didn't have that many games and had like a good $30-$100 to spend.


----------

